# Tool thoughts



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Beginning*

For all of my new (at this point in time anyway) LJ friends, I thought I would take a couple of minutes and go over how I got started in woodworking and where I hope to 'go' on this crazy journey called a woodshop.

My woodworking hobby got its start a Long time ago on a small farm down in Drumore PA when I was around 13 . My cousin Lewis had a wonderfully equipped shop, with everything from a tablesaw to a metal lathe, he did it all in there. I got to use his bandsaw and sanding station, plus the drill press on occasion. I had free access to his scrap pile, and built lots of little scrappy projects whenever I visited.

Fast forward to 1999 or so. I moved in with the LOML and 'our' kids. I was lucky enough to get three wonderful stepsons with the LOML, they're currently ages 20, 14 and 9. Somewhere around the year 2000 James said he wanted a captains bed. We went shopping and only found wobbly oak stuff. Well, I couldn't see paying what they were charging, so I suggested I could make a better bed for less money than what they were charging. Well, with no more than a homeowner B&D circular saw and 12v drill/driver and a workmate I put together a platform bed which is still standing three boys and 9 years later. It was and is pretty rough around the edges, but it is still sturdy.

Somewhere down the line, we moved the two younger boys into a room together and I bought a set of plans online, and built a set of bunk beds. For those, I decided to upgrade the tool set, and bought a 10"CMS. Naturally enough I managed to buy just before the pricecs dropped. Oh well… My CMS isn't a slider, and that's about the only feature I wish I had. It isn't enough of a deal breaker that I will replace it any time soon. That bunk only recently came down, where it was cut in two, and reassembled as two low loft beds for the older boys. I also bought my router somewhere around that time, though it really hasn't ever gotten a good workout, but that's about to change in the coming months.

I built both beds in my side yard, on that workmate. Around that time I discovered several forums, Woodnet, Woodcentral and Woodworking.org. An offer to meet over a cup of coffee led to meeting with my mentor, John. Coffee and some woodworking BS turned into a shop visit to his very rustic barn shop a week or so later. That led to several more visits, and then all of a sudden I had a Key to the shop! John had a whole lot more tools than I did, and he was very patient in teaching me to use them. I started saving, and eventually bought my own TS, which move into the shop which I now shared with John.

I lucked out and bought the 'last' Ridgid 3612 at the local BORG on something of a spur of the moment purchase. It had been marked down , so lincluding tax it came home at about $450 out the door. It replaced john's venerable craftsman 9" benchtop saw, which wasn't that bad of a saw, other than the fence and total lack of guard.

A little paragraph about the barn shop. It was a carriage house which we rented, and had a sub-panel and a roof… the walls were uninsulated and had numerous gaps, and hot and cold running chipmunks. There was a rough-poured concrete floor on half of the shop, the rest was a dirt floor. We shared that for a year and a half, until our landlady wanted more money. More than we wanted to pay for such a finely crafted structure, so we decided to find another shop to rent. That led to the 'shop mahal'.

We found a commercial business incubator with an open bay, and after a quick DBA and tax number, we were in 'business'. Name only, we were really just a couple of guys sharing a shop. The shop mahal, however was expensive in the long run. I learned a lot in that shop, and can never repay John for his generosity and teaching.

about two years ago, I moved out of the shop, because my job at the time was such a time sink that I just didn't have time to spend in the shop. John moved into another shop at that time, but all of my tools went into storage, where they have stayed for the most part since then.

Last spring of '07 I got a new job, and made the decision to build my own shop. I bought a bunch of materials and according to the kids, 'ruined the yard' putting my shop in the middle of the back yard. 'Oh well, there are side yards to play in. 'was my response. I'm such a meanie yaknow…

My shop is 12'x20' and has 10' sidewalls and a gambrel roof.

Long before I found LJ I started a shop blog, which is in my sig line. Drop in for a visit there to see the complete saga of my shop build. It has taken me over a year to get to this point, and this week I'm planning on moving in most of my stuff and materials.

My tool set is almost 'complete'.

in addition to my tablesaw, I have a DW734 planer, PC 693 kit with both fixed and plunge bases, the 10" Delta CMS, a Delta benchtop DP, HF bandsaw, delta Midi lathe, generic bench grinder and a handful of hand tools etc…

all of that plus my benches and other items will be moving into the shop in the next couple of weeks. 
Thanks for visiting, and if you're ever in the Syracuse NY area, drop me a line, I'll put a pot of coffee on and we'll visit a spell.

I've got a bunch of shop photos for the curious, check them out here:

Shop photos page


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

NedB said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> For all of my new (at this point in time anyway) LJ friends, I thought I would take a couple of minutes and go over how I got started in woodworking and where I hope to 'go' on this crazy journey called a woodshop.
> 
> ...


Ned,

Great to see you here - you will enjoy the web site!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> For all of my new (at this point in time anyway) LJ friends, I thought I would take a couple of minutes and go over how I got started in woodworking and where I hope to 'go' on this crazy journey called a woodshop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, I am, and I'm enjoying my time here!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Doors!*

Howdy folks, 
got a little more progress on the shop this weekend. It's been a long project, and I'm far from done.

This weekend was spent avoiding the last summer blast of heat, and hanging the doors on the shop… 


















This may seem like a small step, but for me it marks when I can truly start moving in equipment and stuff into the shop. 









Starting to get a little crowded in there, but that's the nature of the beast… at only 240 sq ft I'll be doing the 'dance' a lot as I get things ironed out.

Here's the first of my old workbench's to be reassembled: 








I'm 6'1, and this bench is 41" high. I'm going to lower the other half after measuring my mini lathe on there:









As it sits now, if I were to use the other half of the bench the spindle would be at 57" high. I think I'm going to lower it about 7" just for good measure.

I've still got the other half of the bench, plus a benchtop drill press, a storage cabinet and a bandsaw to stuff in there as well. Not to mention, lumber, and so forth.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Doors!*
> 
> Howdy folks,
> got a little more progress on the shop this weekend. It's been a long project, and I'm far from done.
> ...


Ned,

Congratulations on getting to this point - you DESERVE it! I will be watching what creative solutions you bring to the shop.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

NedB said:


> *Doors!*
> 
> Howdy folks,
> got a little more progress on the shop this weekend. It's been a long project, and I'm far from done.
> ...


Ya got it closed in now. Great.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Doors!*
> 
> Howdy folks,
> got a little more progress on the shop this weekend. It's been a long project, and I'm far from done.
> ...


Thanks Al, Bruce! Been a long strange trip that's for sure, But my punch list keeps getting longer.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Pondering the next Tool Purchase*

I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.

I have a pretty good core set of tools, but there are a few items which I've used in the past, which were my mentor John's tools. One of those was a dado stack, and I'm debating about whether or not to bump that up the priority list of tools to buy. 
Thinking of what a stack does might help. 
The primary function of course is to make a Dado. I can do that with multiple passes of my normal blade, bumping the fence over repeatedly, not my favorite method, but if I have to do it, I can. And I have done precisely that most recently to hog out the notches for perlins on my shop trusses. Turns out that I could have skipped that step, as I eventually chose a metal roof, which nescessitated nailers all the way across the roof. live and learn.

It also can be used to make a rabbet, I can and have made rabbets via the TS method, make one cut, rotate workpiece, reset blade height etc…

I also can use my router with fence to do that, or get off my duff and make a router table and so forth to do the same thing. This might actually be the preferred method for awhile, since I have a router, need to make a table, and the costs involved are less than the dado stack.

Thanks for reading, we'll see what I wind up doing in the long run.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Pondering the next Tool Purchase*
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.
> 
> ...


Here in Europe dado blades are not allowed unless you work by yourself and take your own chances. In other words not for employees.All of our saws are fitted with a short spindle so as not to allow the fitting of Dado blades people sometimes get around it with radial arm saws etc.The authorities reckon we will damage ourself when we remove the guards.Anyway I make single tooth cuts normally with my radial arm saw and it is slightly laborious but workable.Kindest regards and good luck with your decision.Alistair


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Pondering the next Tool Purchase*
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.
> 
> ...


welll , I invested in a top of the line dado set 4 years ago , and it hasn't even seen the arbor on my saw yet : ( Heck , I can't even remember what the brand name is right now …..on the other hand , I built and use my router table for just about every project that I have made to date : ) Also with a good straight edge , I have made numerous dadoes with my router and rabbets all the time . Personally , my next big purchase will be an 8" jointer with a spiral head !!! Have fun and be safe !


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Pondering the next Tool Purchase*
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.
> 
> ...


Alistair, 
Strictly a hobby shop over here across the pond. Just me and the tools, unless one of my sons decides to hang out in the shop with me.

Dusty, 
That's fuel for saving my money, thanks for the reinforcement. My next 'big' purchase is going to be wiring and a sub-panel. After that, a 6" jointer will be on my short list, I have a planer, but need a jointer in the long run.


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Pondering the next Tool Purchase*
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.
> 
> ...


I bought a expensive dado set 2 years ago. It is still exactly where I placed it after purchase. Never been used. Same exact reason as Dusty56. My next big purchase is a bandsaw upgrade. Still shopping.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Pondering the next Tool Purchase*
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.
> 
> ...


I hardly ever use my dado set. I built a jig for my router that basically clamps over the board to be dadoed with the guide on the jig aligned appropriately. The guide is designed so that the width of the dado can be precisely adjusted without changing the bit diameter. It also works great for making precisely aligned dadoes in 2 boards, as you can clamp both boards in the jig and and cut both in one pass. I got the plans out of a book many years ago, and I have seen similar jigs on the net. If you are interested, let me know and I will take a picture of mine and post it.

Another advantage is that it easier to move a "small" router across a board, than to move a "large" board across a tool.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Pondering the next Tool Purchase*
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.
> 
> ...


Joe, 
I have a pretty good jig in mind, from Bill Hylton's 'Woodworking with the router' book, as you say, the router is a lot easier to move and control vs the large workpiece.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Pondering the next Tool Purchase*
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.
> 
> ...


Good deal. The key feature on mine is that the width of "track" that the router goes down and back on is adjustable. For example if you want to cut a 3/4" dado, and you are going to use a 1/2" bit and the base of the router is 6" in diameter, you would adjust the track so that it is 6 1/4" wide.


----------



## CelticDreamer (May 24, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Pondering the next Tool Purchase*
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.
> 
> ...


I just blew my tool budget all to hell by purchasing a Powermatic 8" jointer. I was considering getting a high end stack dado as my next purchase, but after reading Dusty56 and bbqking, I have to wonder if that's the way to go. I have to ask what was you reasoning for buying the blade? Also, if it's going to just sit there are you going to sell it cheaply? <g>


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Pondering the next Tool Purchase*
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.
> 
> ...


From my experiences with a stacked dado set I'm staying with my router and router table.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Pondering the next Tool Purchase*
> 
> I'm taking a few minutes during my lunch hour to think about my next tool purchase.
> 
> ...


If you do a lot of case work with dadoes/rabbits, or half lap work then a dado set is great asset but if you don't then it will probably gather dust.

My Miter bench and associated cabinets are all built using a stacked dado set the nice thing is you can use shims to get the exact width of your plygoods and only run the boards through once. If you do half laps be prepared for the sawdust!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Lights, Camera, Bench!*

Now that my shop is dried in, I'm making a conscious effort to make progress every day to get all of my materials moved up from the storage unit, as well as get what I do move put together and functional.

Tonight after work, I started with temporary power to the shop. I've been living off of an extension cord with a multi plug splitter. That 'works' for now. Obviously, I would rather have the power done before I move in, but I need to stop paying for the storage unit I'm renting.

SO I put in a quick power panel… a 6 outlet plug mold which I screwed to a plywood panel, then I put up a shelf to hold my drill/driver chargers. Two types, and three units all told (I've got both Ryobi and Black and Decker 18v tools)









Once I had power, I plugged in two lights, one mini floodlamp and one screw in flourescent for general illumination, again, not ideal, but they let me extend the working day past 8PM.

Tonight's project was to put my 2nd bench together. I had one put together yesterday, but at 41" high, I decided to cut the other half of my old bench down to 35 3/4", to match my tablesaw height. I'll have to see which height I find more useful.









These were built for my old shop, and are quite sturdy because of the torsion box I use for the shelf. at 300+lbs I can stand on them and they don't flex.










and here's a bench eye view…









After the sun went down, I found a couple of neat photo opportunities:










and 


















thanks for looking!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Lights, Camera, Bench!*
> 
> Now that my shop is dried in, I'm making a conscious effort to make progress every day to get all of my materials moved up from the storage unit, as well as get what I do move put together and functional.
> 
> ...


Some nice artistic shots, can't wait to see the projects coming out of that shop!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Lights, Camera, Bench!*
> 
> Now that my shop is dried in, I'm making a conscious effort to make progress every day to get all of my materials moved up from the storage unit, as well as get what I do move put together and functional.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, 
One thing that I won't have to buy is a decent camera or lighting setup. I still have my medium format gear if I want to go 'old school', and I have a killer set of lights and meter. I will have to rig up a booth though, but that's easy enough to do.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*First turning on my lathe *

I glued a sacrificial block onto a chunk of Mahagony I found in my storage unit the day before yesterday. Last night I broke out the turning tools after cobbling together a temporary lathe stand… I actually used my miter stand:









One thing I found, was that I want to lower the lathe a couple more inches,

I








I will need to get shorter bolts, which will help, I wound up putting the 2×8 I bolted the lathe to on top of two 2×4's, which really raised things up higher than I liked.

I have a basic set of HSS chisels spindle tools for the most part, certainly the gouge I was using wasn't set up for bowl turning…









I got some help from Adam, moving this into the shop as well… 








let me tell you, that basic little bandsaw (HF with a grizzly riser kit) has an incredibly overbuilt base.I think my friend who built it used 4 sheets of MDF! would you believe two? either way, it isn't going ANywhere without major thought going into the parking spot. I picked it up used earlier this year, and last night was the first time I got it tuned up and working. It's got a decent blade for general shop use, I won't try resawing until I can pick up a couple of blades from Suffolk. 
I also unearthed my grinder. It's a no-name 6" bench grinder, just a generic wheel and wire brush which I was given last spring. Who am I to say 'no' to a free tool?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *First turning on my lathe *
> 
> I glued a sacrificial block onto a chunk of Mahagony I found in my storage unit the day before yesterday. Last night I broke out the turning tools after cobbling together a temporary lathe stand… I actually used my miter stand:
> 
> ...


Nice set up Ned,


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

NedB said:


> *First turning on my lathe *
> 
> I glued a sacrificial block onto a chunk of Mahagony I found in my storage unit the day before yesterday. Last night I broke out the turning tools after cobbling together a temporary lathe stand… I actually used my miter stand:
> 
> ...


The recommended height for lathes is so the centerline of the headstock is the same as distance from the floor to your elbow.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

NedB said:


> *First turning on my lathe *
> 
> I glued a sacrificial block onto a chunk of Mahagony I found in my storage unit the day before yesterday. Last night I broke out the turning tools after cobbling together a temporary lathe stand… I actually used my miter stand:
> 
> ...


Instead of lowering the lathe, why not just make a small platform to stand on?


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *First turning on my lathe *
> 
> I glued a sacrificial block onto a chunk of Mahagony I found in my storage unit the day before yesterday. Last night I broke out the turning tools after cobbling together a temporary lathe stand… I actually used my miter stand:
> 
> ...


Thanks CJ!

Trifern, that's about where I want to put it, as it sat in the photo there it was just above that level.

Tony, 
just a matter of an inch or two, and that was Not my permanent setup, just wanted to make sure that the lathe worked. I've since stowed it under a bench so I can finish moving my stuff into the shop.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

NedB said:


> *First turning on my lathe *
> 
> I glued a sacrificial block onto a chunk of Mahagony I found in my storage unit the day before yesterday. Last night I broke out the turning tools after cobbling together a temporary lathe stand… I actually used my miter stand:
> 
> ...


I see your bench grinder has the same mounts as many of my tools do when they are not hiding on a shelf somewhere


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *First turning on my lathe *
> 
> I glued a sacrificial block onto a chunk of Mahagony I found in my storage unit the day before yesterday. Last night I broke out the turning tools after cobbling together a temporary lathe stand… I actually used my miter stand:
> 
> ...


yup, it worked just fine with those mounts.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Organizing continues*

Picture your shop… now picture it packed into a storage unit for 2 years…

As I've mentioned, I'm finally to the point where I can move stuff in, but that means I have to clear out the construction debris which I've been making of late. I spent an hour or so this morning after a Dr's appt. I had the morning off from work as well, so I went out and tidied up. Not something I had done yet, I was just letting the sawdust and cutoffs pile up… until now. 








All things considered, it wasn't all that bad, but If I start now and keep ahead of things, with my small footprint, It will be a much better shop.

Last night I brought up a small load of lumber from the storage unit, which showed me that I really need to get my lumber rack completed. That was task 2 today. I still need to cut a few more horizontals and gussets, but I have enough to put away the rest of what I have in storage.

Here's a long view from the back left corner of the shop towards the door:

















view along the west wall









View from the door.









I'm going to hang a sign, tablesaw parking only.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Organizing continues*
> 
> Picture your shop… now picture it packed into a storage unit for 2 years…
> 
> ...


Nice work! you is going to have a nice shop.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Organizing continues*
> 
> Picture your shop… now picture it packed into a storage unit for 2 years…
> 
> ...


Looks like a good amount of room, especially for being a dedicated space.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Organizing continues*
> 
> Picture your shop… now picture it packed into a storage unit for 2 years…
> 
> ...


95% dedicated Hokie, I'm going to have to live with the storage tubs, though they are going UP in racks or all the way into the loft as soon as I can get them there. I want those 50 or so sf they're occupying. I also need to deal with the sheet goods… most of which are going on the walls eventually, after I get some insulation up. Pricing that now, and looks like I'll be picking some up this weekend.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Lumber Rack*









Looted my storage unit today. I had this pile of wood in there… plus just a bit more 'shorts' and 'cutoffs' but they'll come home tomorrow.

I had to clear out the rack just above the mitersaw, so I put up a couple more arms on the wall and moved the short stock over there.









I won't need to buy too much wood for awhile.. who am I kidding anyway?










Mostly cherry, (middle section), plus some maple and butternut (bottom and top sections)










http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r213/Nbulken/The%20Shop/lumberracksfull.jpg

I also picked up some insulatiion, just enough to finish the end wall, I'm having to piecemeal the rest of the shop out, unless I hit the lottery. LOL










I've got a lot of move stuff to get it installed, but that's the way things will go from this point on.

I only built the sidewalls with 2×4's, so I can only fit R-13 roll insulation in the walls, but I'm also going to cover that with Reflectix, which will bring the walls up to r19. When I get around tuit. The roof will get R-19 with reflectix over that, which will net R22.. It will take me awhile to get it all done is all.


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Lumber Rack*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be quite the shop. I am in the basement so I dont have to worry about cold, dust is my problem, gets all over the house. I just installed a huge squirrel fan in my window to suck out the dust. Works great but it sounds like a tornado in the basement when I am upstairs!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Lumber Rack*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it was/is as big as I could swing at the time. It will be a nice man cave, I can't hope for more than that.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Lumber Rack*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Storage cabinet for the shop*

Now I'm all for building my own cabinetry, but this one will be very tough to beat.








It's a cabinet any computer type who used to sit at a 'terminal' instead of a PC will recognize. Originally purposed to store data reel to reel tapes, I'm going to use it to store most of my tailed and battery op tools, along with a shelf for fasteners, etc… It measures a whopping 7' 1/2" tall, 36" wide and 18 1.2 " deep.








The tambour door should keep most of the dust out, it has been open in my storage unit, so I'll have to clean it up a bit before I install the new shelves I'm planning on putting in there. 
It has these handy clips which are extremely easy to adjust. 









My father salvaged this one, along with a couple of other similar units. Here's what he did to his, making it an adjustable bookcase:








that cabinet is only about 6' tall. He has another 7' one which I really would like to 'borrow' *cough cough* on a semi permanent basis. too bad I'm so far from VA. he he he

I've got plans to make as many shelves as I have cross pieces for, but there's a bunch more shop moving to do, so I'll only cut and install two or three to get the ball rolling in the morning,


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Storage cabinet for the shop*
> 
> Now I'm all for building my own cabinetry, but this one will be very tough to beat.
> 
> ...


Nice bit of recycling


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Storage cabinet for the shop*
> 
> Now I'm all for building my own cabinetry, but this one will be very tough to beat.
> 
> ...


I love it… "Full Backups!"

Now that's a keeper… nice score.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Storage cabinet for the shop*
> 
> Now I'm all for building my own cabinetry, but this one will be very tough to beat.
> 
> ...


the MIS dept at the GE plant had tons of these, wish I could get several more for cheap. This one was next best thing to free.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Storage cabinet for the shop*
> 
> Now I'm all for building my own cabinetry, but this one will be very tough to beat.
> 
> ...


That make for some nice storage.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*One more load in the shop...*

My youngest son and I spent the day together, and we loaded up the remainder of the short stock, plus several boxes of 'shorts' which I salvaged from the burn pit at the LOML's fire company field days bbq. Several of the firemen work at Stickley, so I picked through after the weekend was over and came up with several boxes of cut offs similar to these:









those are 6 to 8" long, 10 to 14" wide 8/4 Mahagony pieces… plus some QSWO hunks as wel. I need to go see what is left this year, now that I have a lathe, I can get some turning stock for small bowls etc.. out of it.

I also put the insulation in on the far wall of the shop. You can see that here in the background:









That package of batts was so easy to use, It is a little more expensive than the rolls,but so quick to simply pop the package open ,let the pink snakes loose then unfold them and stuff them in the oipenings! I had to cut three batts down to fit in some non-standard bays, plus I have 10' sidewalls, so I had to put a 2' section at the top of each bay as well.

Oh, and I got a 'new' toyl today. I picked up a used shop vac for a mere $15. It is well used, but still functional, needs a good cleaning before I'll put it into duty, but I figured I couldn't go too far wrong for that price.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *One more load in the shop...*
> 
> My youngest son and I spent the day together, and we loaded up the remainder of the short stock, plus several boxes of 'shorts' which I salvaged from the burn pit at the LOML's fire company field days bbq. Several of the firemen work at Stickley, so I picked through after the weekend was over and came up with several boxes of cut offs similar to these:
> 
> ...


Its going to look nice when you finish, Ned.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*All Moved in... now on to the sorting phase...*

After nearly two and a half years in storage, I finally moved all of my stuff into the shop tonight. Here's 'proof' that I emptied the storage unit…









Now I know it doesn't LOok empty, but as far as stuff I'm going to keep in the shop it is. The dishwasher and desk (including the box of shelves and hardware) are on craigslist as I type, and I'm giving them one week to 'move' then they go to charity as a donation, or to the curb with a 'free' tag, depending on how ambitious I feel. The chair and the crock pot are going on the curb tomorrow evening.










There's the view from the doorway… and the incredible mass of stuff I have to sort through and store.










and looking back out to the door.










There's my benchtop DP… and the cabinet which will serve as ballast for the new base I'm going to build to hold it up. Project to follow once I get things sorted and stored enough to actually Make something.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

NedB said:


> *All Moved in... now on to the sorting phase...*
> 
> After nearly two and a half years in storage, I finally moved all of my stuff into the shop tonight. Here's 'proof' that I emptied the storage unit…
> 
> ...


I predict the 'Harvest Gold' dishwasher is headed to the scrap yard. Nice job on the shop.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

NedB said:


> *All Moved in... now on to the sorting phase...*
> 
> After nearly two and a half years in storage, I finally moved all of my stuff into the shop tonight. Here's 'proof' that I emptied the storage unit…
> 
> ...


didn't they stop making harvest gold in the 70s


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *All Moved in... now on to the sorting phase...*
> 
> After nearly two and a half years in storage, I finally moved all of my stuff into the shop tonight. Here's 'proof' that I emptied the storage unit…
> 
> ...


you guys have obviously been talking to my wife…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *All Moved in... now on to the sorting phase...*
> 
> After nearly two and a half years in storage, I finally moved all of my stuff into the shop tonight. Here's 'proof' that I emptied the storage unit…
> 
> ...


LOL Ned, maybe they is trying to get you put outdoors Ned.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *All Moved in... now on to the sorting phase...*
> 
> After nearly two and a half years in storage, I finally moved all of my stuff into the shop tonight. Here's 'proof' that I emptied the storage unit…
> 
> ...


CJ, 
So long as I don't install it, I can keep it, for now at least…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Look what followed me home today*

pardon the crappy cell phone photo, my work camera was in the house, and I just wanted the proof of ownership…
Picked this up from a fellow LJ member, whose screen name I must admit has slipped my mind at the moment. Found it through craigslist, and was happy to learn he was on LJ as well.










Good price on a nice little DT jig, which I'm looking forward to putting into use for an upcoming kitchen renovation! I will have to pick up the proper bit and so forth of course. 
Thanks Bud!


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 1, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Look what followed me home today*
> 
> pardon the crappy cell phone photo, my work camera was in the house, and I just wanted the proof of ownership…
> Picked this up from a fellow LJ member, whose screen name I must admit has slipped my mind at the moment. Found it through craigslist, and was happy to learn he was on LJ as well.
> ...


Hi there,
that looks like a harbor freight jig, is that correct?
If it is, you can find a real instruction booklet here: http://images.grizzly.com/grizzlycom/manuals/H0983_m.pdf
it's for the grizzly jig, which the HF jig is a knock off of. 
The booklet that comes with the HF version is all but useless. 
Good luck.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Look what followed me home today*
> 
> pardon the crappy cell phone photo, my work camera was in the house, and I just wanted the proof of ownership…
> Picked this up from a fellow LJ member, whose screen name I must admit has slipped my mind at the moment. Found it through craigslist, and was happy to learn he was on LJ as well.
> ...


Actually it is a Reliant, and I have two copies of the original paperwork!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Look what followed me home today*
> 
> pardon the crappy cell phone photo, my work camera was in the house, and I just wanted the proof of ownership…
> Picked this up from a fellow LJ member, whose screen name I must admit has slipped my mind at the moment. Found it through craigslist, and was happy to learn he was on LJ as well.
> ...


Nice find!! Craigslist has some real bargains posted on it.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Look what followed me home today*
> 
> pardon the crappy cell phone photo, my work camera was in the house, and I just wanted the proof of ownership…
> Picked this up from a fellow LJ member, whose screen name I must admit has slipped my mind at the moment. Found it through craigslist, and was happy to learn he was on LJ as well.
> ...


It looks a lot like a ShopFox jig I got that I replaced with a Leigh Super, but… get some adhesive non-skid step tape, the type that feels like a rough sandpaper on one side, put that on the surfaces that touch the wood, and then you should be able to tighten down those clamps hard enough to actually hold things in place without destroying the knobs.

Mine worked great on soft woods like Pine and Redwood, but self-destructed when I started to work with hardwoods. However, with better gripping surfaces I might not have been pushed to overtighten things.


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Look what followed me home today*
> 
> pardon the crappy cell phone photo, my work camera was in the house, and I just wanted the proof of ownership…
> Picked this up from a fellow LJ member, whose screen name I must admit has slipped my mind at the moment. Found it through craigslist, and was happy to learn he was on LJ as well.
> ...


Wow, that's crazy, I was cleaning my garage yesterday…major redesign in process and I ran across a jig just like this that I bought on craigs list about 5 years ago. I was thinking I was going to have to try to find some sort of manual or something so I could actually use it, and looky there, mrbentontoyou did it for me…thanks!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Lights, camera Sawdust!*









I haven't been out in the shop much the past couple of weeks, short of turning a couple of pens and starting a spoon last weekend.

I decided to rearrange a few things today, starting with my temporary wiring panel. I'm still saving up for real wiring in the shop, among other things.

I Swapped locations on the bandsaw and storage cabinet.









I hung a 4' shop fixture, which made a world of difference. I also ran an extension cord up and over to power my tablesaw and chopsaw, without a trip hazard. 









I've got a lot of sorting to do tomorrow. I'll be picking up some insulation tomorrow, as well as some dimensional lumber… I've decided that I'm going to build a FWW inspired newfangled bench. Mine will be 5' long when I get it all finished.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Lights, camera Sawdust!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always fun to see a shop come together.

Looking forward to the bench, it sounds like you have a sweet design in mind.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Lights, camera Sawdust!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Todd, 
I saw this project by Jeff : http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2653 and Osconer's pointer to the video on FWW : http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=28530. 
I also picked up the fww book with the plan in it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Lights, camera Sawdust!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tools, Ned.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Wolvie Clone in progress*

With my shop mostly completed, I have turned towards getting my tools in order, including setting my grinder for sharpening my turning tools. 
I found this plan online and decided that it would be easy enough to build instead of shelling out $90 for the wolverine jig itself.








I still have to mount the grinder to the platform at the proper height, as well as recut the v-block. The one there isn't cut evenly, so I'm going to cut another piece on the tablesaw instead of the bandsaw.










The sheet goods are a piece of 3/4" Birch borg ply, and the rest is 3/4" rock maple. I mounted a t-nut for the thumbscrew to set into, countersunk into the bottom of the plywood. My grinder was a freebie I picked up, it is far from fancy, just a 6" high speed unit with only one grinding wheel, and one wire brush. Good enough to get me started in the game.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Wolvie Clone in progress*
> 
> With my shop mostly completed, I have turned towards getting my tools in order, including setting my grinder for sharpening my turning tools.
> I found this plan online and decided that it would be easy enough to build instead of shelling out $90 for the wolverine jig itself.
> ...


Don't you just love it when you can make your own jig and save money, too!!

Nice Job!!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Wolvie Clone in progress*
> 
> With my shop mostly completed, I have turned towards getting my tools in order, including setting my grinder for sharpening my turning tools.
> I found this plan online and decided that it would be easy enough to build instead of shelling out $90 for the wolverine jig itself.
> ...


total cost so far… $14, had to buy some tnuts, and a handi panel of birch ply.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

NedB said:


> *Wolvie Clone in progress*
> 
> With my shop mostly completed, I have turned towards getting my tools in order, including setting my grinder for sharpening my turning tools.
> I found this plan online and decided that it would be easy enough to build instead of shelling out $90 for the wolverine jig itself.
> ...


Just think, you'll be able to spend your savings on a new special chisel.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Wolvie Clone in progress*
> 
> With my shop mostly completed, I have turned towards getting my tools in order, including setting my grinder for sharpening my turning tools.
> I found this plan online and decided that it would be easy enough to build instead of shelling out $90 for the wolverine jig itself.
> ...


Yep, Doug Thompson should expect a call in a couple of weeks.

actually, I bought some insulation for my shop already… good thing, too, we had a hard frost last night.


----------



## fred4999 (Nov 10, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Wolvie Clone in progress*
> 
> With my shop mostly completed, I have turned towards getting my tools in order, including setting my grinder for sharpening my turning tools.
> I found this plan online and decided that it would be easy enough to build instead of shelling out $90 for the wolverine jig itself.
> ...


Ned, I saw this on your blogspot and was going to ask where the plans are but thought I better check your LJ site first. Thanks for posting this - I need to make one - I am just grinding my tools free hand and know I need some direction. I really liked your cutting boards. Ideas, ideas, ideas, some original some copied - this is a great site. Thanks for sharing. Regards


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*New fangled Bench*

Add me to the list of fans of the Jim White Newfangled workbench. I stopped at my local lumber yard today and picked up several 2×4x12' boards. Then I headed up to Jim Capozzi's shop where we dressed the boards and cut almost all of the major parts to size, I didn't bring my 2×8 with me or I"m sure we'd have gotten ALL of the parts cut. I just looked at Ben's bench blog, and realized I need to cut two more back bench support pieces, That's not bad considering we were working from only the photo published in Taunton's Workbench book. I've studied the plans so many times over the past 5 months or so that I have a very clear image in my mind of the cut-list. 
I have to glue up three boards, & do some assembly. I also have to go buy 4 pieces of 3/4 in Galvanized pipe, as well as a sheet of 3/4" MDF. Once I do that, I've got to drill a couple of holes in two of the pipe clamps, to secure them to the end of the bench, then drill all of the holes for the pipes, the through holes for the main pipes, the 'trapped' holes to hold the vertical pieces, as well as the through holes to hold the eventual cross clamps. 
I"ve got an entire set of Rockler pipe clamps assembled for the project, though Iif I can locate a pair of pony clamps I have somewhere in storage, I might switch them out at a later date. no pics yet, but it is basically just a pile of lumber at this point.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

NedB said:


> *New fangled Bench*
> 
> Add me to the list of fans of the Jim White Newfangled workbench. I stopped at my local lumber yard today and picked up several 2×4x12' boards. Then I headed up to Jim Capozzi's shop where we dressed the boards and cut almost all of the major parts to size, I didn't bring my 2×8 with me or I"m sure we'd have gotten ALL of the parts cut. I just looked at Ben's bench blog, and realized I need to cut two more back bench support pieces, That's not bad considering we were working from only the photo published in Taunton's Workbench book. I've studied the plans so many times over the past 5 months or so that I have a very clear image in my mind of the cut-list.
> I have to glue up three boards, & do some assembly. I also have to go buy 4 pieces of 3/4 in Galvanized pipe, as well as a sheet of 3/4" MDF. Once I do that, I've got to drill a couple of holes in two of the pipe clamps, to secure them to the end of the bench, then drill all of the holes for the pipes, the through holes for the main pipes, the 'trapped' holes to hold the vertical pieces, as well as the through holes to hold the eventual cross clamps.
> I"ve got an entire set of Rockler pipe clamps assembled for the project, though Iif I can locate a pair of pony clamps I have somewhere in storage, I might switch them out at a later date. no pics yet, but it is basically just a pile of lumber at this point.


Nice project, I built one and really enjoy using it…I just love the beam it comes in handy. Enjoy building and using Blkcherry


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

NedB said:


> *New fangled Bench*
> 
> Add me to the list of fans of the Jim White Newfangled workbench. I stopped at my local lumber yard today and picked up several 2×4x12' boards. Then I headed up to Jim Capozzi's shop where we dressed the boards and cut almost all of the major parts to size, I didn't bring my 2×8 with me or I"m sure we'd have gotten ALL of the parts cut. I just looked at Ben's bench blog, and realized I need to cut two more back bench support pieces, That's not bad considering we were working from only the photo published in Taunton's Workbench book. I've studied the plans so many times over the past 5 months or so that I have a very clear image in my mind of the cut-list.
> I have to glue up three boards, & do some assembly. I also have to go buy 4 pieces of 3/4 in Galvanized pipe, as well as a sheet of 3/4" MDF. Once I do that, I've got to drill a couple of holes in two of the pipe clamps, to secure them to the end of the bench, then drill all of the holes for the pipes, the through holes for the main pipes, the 'trapped' holes to hold the vertical pieces, as well as the through holes to hold the eventual cross clamps.
> I"ve got an entire set of Rockler pipe clamps assembled for the project, though Iif I can locate a pair of pony clamps I have somewhere in storage, I might switch them out at a later date. no pics yet, but it is basically just a pile of lumber at this point.


Ned, it sounds like you have gotten off to a good start. A quality bench, such as you are building, is a tool that is nearly a necessity for most of us. It will be interesting to see this bench develop. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New fangled Bench*
> 
> Add me to the list of fans of the Jim White Newfangled workbench. I stopped at my local lumber yard today and picked up several 2×4x12' boards. Then I headed up to Jim Capozzi's shop where we dressed the boards and cut almost all of the major parts to size, I didn't bring my 2×8 with me or I"m sure we'd have gotten ALL of the parts cut. I just looked at Ben's bench blog, and realized I need to cut two more back bench support pieces, That's not bad considering we were working from only the photo published in Taunton's Workbench book. I've studied the plans so many times over the past 5 months or so that I have a very clear image in my mind of the cut-list.
> I have to glue up three boards, & do some assembly. I also have to go buy 4 pieces of 3/4 in Galvanized pipe, as well as a sheet of 3/4" MDF. Once I do that, I've got to drill a couple of holes in two of the pipe clamps, to secure them to the end of the bench, then drill all of the holes for the pipes, the through holes for the main pipes, the 'trapped' holes to hold the vertical pieces, as well as the through holes to hold the eventual cross clamps.
> I"ve got an entire set of Rockler pipe clamps assembled for the project, though Iif I can locate a pair of pony clamps I have somewhere in storage, I might switch them out at a later date. no pics yet, but it is basically just a pile of lumber at this point.


Nice start, you is going to love that shop.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New fangled Bench*
> 
> Add me to the list of fans of the Jim White Newfangled workbench. I stopped at my local lumber yard today and picked up several 2×4x12' boards. Then I headed up to Jim Capozzi's shop where we dressed the boards and cut almost all of the major parts to size, I didn't bring my 2×8 with me or I"m sure we'd have gotten ALL of the parts cut. I just looked at Ben's bench blog, and realized I need to cut two more back bench support pieces, That's not bad considering we were working from only the photo published in Taunton's Workbench book. I've studied the plans so many times over the past 5 months or so that I have a very clear image in my mind of the cut-list.
> I have to glue up three boards, & do some assembly. I also have to go buy 4 pieces of 3/4 in Galvanized pipe, as well as a sheet of 3/4" MDF. Once I do that, I've got to drill a couple of holes in two of the pipe clamps, to secure them to the end of the bench, then drill all of the holes for the pipes, the through holes for the main pipes, the 'trapped' holes to hold the vertical pieces, as well as the through holes to hold the eventual cross clamps.
> I"ve got an entire set of Rockler pipe clamps assembled for the project, though Iif I can locate a pair of pony clamps I have somewhere in storage, I might switch them out at a later date. no pics yet, but it is basically just a pile of lumber at this point.


Thanks guys, 
I've got a bunch of shop projects started, Now I need that stick Tuit to finish them off. My plan this week is to find a better solution to storing some drywall sheets I got for a song. Right now they're taking up valuable wall and Floor space. Once I get rid of them I should have room for the John White bench. Either that, or one of my existing benches gets torn down. (That actually is a good thing, I tend to clutter them instead of using them… so less horizontal space for awhile might make a cleaner shop)


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Drywall storage rack*

I picked up several sheets of drywall, plus some cement board and even some pegboard in the past year or so… all for very little money ($20 total), and no immediate plans to use it… It has been cluttering up one corner of my shop. 








Today I decided that I would do something about that. I"ve got my newfangled workbench to complete, and that is going to need a spot in the shop before I can assemble it, Well, here's what I did to get rid of the clutter:

I cut the 2x materials to length, these were all pieces left over from my shop build, so zero cash outlay:


First I measured and drllled so I could bolt the vertical pieces to the joiists. 4 3/8" bolts in all on each piece. 









Then I screwed a 2×4 to the wall to support the other end. And toe-nailed (toe-screwed?) the horizontal piece to it. It is only a temporary solution, eventually I'll be putting a piece of plywood on there, and at that point I'll rig a temporary brace, pull the rack away from the wall, slip the plywood in and then hang some joist hangers to give the ends better support, but this will do for now.










I'm taking a break to grab some dinner, then I'm heading back out to the shop to muscle the sheets up into the rack.

and while that looks like it is pretty low… It is a good 6" above my head. the Bottom of those joists are at 10'3" high. The vertical drops are 3' long so I've still got clearance. My plan is to have my drill press station and bandsaw over there. I might hang a flourescent fixture there as well at some point.

Thanks for Looking!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Drywall storage rack*
> 
> I picked up several sheets of drywall, plus some cement board and even some pegboard in the past year or so… all for very little money ($20 total), and no immediate plans to use it… It has been cluttering up one corner of my shop.
> 
> ...


That is a nice solution for storing these sheet goods. You could use it for storing plywood as well.

This is a good idea.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Drywall storage rack*
> 
> I picked up several sheets of drywall, plus some cement board and even some pegboard in the past year or so… all for very little money ($20 total), and no immediate plans to use it… It has been cluttering up one corner of my shop.
> 
> ...











there it is, full.


















Hope that your monitor doesn't break… LOL


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Drywall storage rack*
> 
> I picked up several sheets of drywall, plus some cement board and even some pegboard in the past year or so… all for very little money ($20 total), and no immediate plans to use it… It has been cluttering up one corner of my shop.
> 
> ...


Looks nice, Ned.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*New fangled bench part II*

I've got most of the dimensional lumber cut to length now, as well as the pipes on hand, and the clamps. 
I've decided to make something of a traditional bench on one end however. I have been gathering tools for several years and I scored a very nice old Morgan model 100A quick release vise off of craigslist last a couple of years ago:



















the vice on the left is a different model which I had for a friend of mine, neither one of us have installed them yet. 
Speaking of which; since I have this already, I'm going to incorporate it onto the left end of the bench. My bench will be 5' overall, and the pipe section will be 4' long. Most of what I expect to be working on will be smaller than that. I'm still working out the plan on that end, but essentially I'm planning at least initially that i'll glue up some filler boards for the trough. I will incorporate the planing stop into the mount for the vise .

I'm planning on getting some assembully done tomorrow. I will have to see if I have a forstner bit large enough to drill all of the holes, if not, I'll swing by Sears and pick one up.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

NedB said:


> *New fangled bench part II*
> 
> I've got most of the dimensional lumber cut to length now, as well as the pipes on hand, and the clamps.
> I've decided to make something of a traditional bench on one end however. I have been gathering tools for several years and I scored a very nice old Morgan model 100A quick release vise off of craigslist last a couple of years ago:
> ...


Can't wait to see it come together. Following the journey will be fun.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New fangled bench part II*
> 
> I've got most of the dimensional lumber cut to length now, as well as the pipes on hand, and the clamps.
> I've decided to make something of a traditional bench on one end however. I have been gathering tools for several years and I scored a very nice old Morgan model 100A quick release vise off of craigslist last a couple of years ago:
> ...


I built one of these and love to follow other people's build of the NFB. keep us posted! Take lots of picts.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New fangled bench part II*
> 
> I've got most of the dimensional lumber cut to length now, as well as the pipes on hand, and the clamps.
> I've decided to make something of a traditional bench on one end however. I have been gathering tools for several years and I scored a very nice old Morgan model 100A quick release vise off of craigslist last a couple of years ago:
> ...


Todd, 
Thanks for looking in, I've never had a galoot bench before, My workbenches have been clutter gatherers. And in fact, I'm planning on taking one of them apart once I get this built… I simply don't have enough floor space in my shop to have two flat benches plus this one.

Daniel, 
thanks for checking in… and fear not, If anything I over-shoot things. One of the symptoms of being a photographer for 20 some odd years.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

NedB said:


> *New fangled bench part II*
> 
> I've got most of the dimensional lumber cut to length now, as well as the pipes on hand, and the clamps.
> I've decided to make something of a traditional bench on one end however. I have been gathering tools for several years and I scored a very nice old Morgan model 100A quick release vise off of craigslist last a couple of years ago:
> ...


Ned, this is going to be an interesting series. Benches are a popular item that most of us find to be a useful addition to our shops. I have a bench in the design phase right now so I am going to enjoy watching you build yours.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New fangled bench part II*
> 
> I've got most of the dimensional lumber cut to length now, as well as the pipes on hand, and the clamps.
> I've decided to make something of a traditional bench on one end however. I have been gathering tools for several years and I scored a very nice old Morgan model 100A quick release vise off of craigslist last a couple of years ago:
> ...


Nice vices Ned, I cant wait to see your new workbench.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*New Pen Mills & I'm a glutton for Pen-ishment... a different swap underway*

I'm a member over on the IAP forums, and they recently had a group buy which I took advantage of for $15 a set, plus shipping you could order a full set of pen mill shafts and heads in all the usual diameters…


















interchangeable shafts and two different heads, one 4 blade, one 6 blade.










Oh, and just for fun I started another pen swap over on FamilyWoodworking.org

Here's the box as it stands now. A buddy of mine and I jointly loaded it up for the startup:









There was a minor mishap as we were getting it ready. Another friend had given Mark a bunch of blanks… and it was from those that Mark was picking his donations when the bottom fell apart:


















oh, and of course with all of those spilled blanks available, I did manage to get a few for myself:








Mahagony, Ipe and another exotic with a greenish tint which neither Mark nor I knew the name of. Pretty wood though, I've got a few pieces of it.

and here's the map for that swap









oh, and two stops over in Hawaii as well!

19 stops at this point!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Pen Mills & I'm a glutton for Pen-ishment... a different swap underway*
> 
> I'm a member over on the IAP forums, and they recently had a group buy which I took advantage of for $15 a set, plus shipping you could order a full set of pen mill shafts and heads in all the usual diameters…
> 
> ...


you guys look like your having fun and after all THAT'S WHAY WE DO IT is it not.happy turning kindest regards and thanks for cheering up my day Alistair


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

NedB said:


> *New Pen Mills & I'm a glutton for Pen-ishment... a different swap underway*
> 
> I'm a member over on the IAP forums, and they recently had a group buy which I took advantage of for $15 a set, plus shipping you could order a full set of pen mill shafts and heads in all the usual diameters…
> 
> ...


I enjoyed that!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Pen Mills & I'm a glutton for Pen-ishment... a different swap underway*
> 
> I'm a member over on the IAP forums, and they recently had a group buy which I took advantage of for $15 a set, plus shipping you could order a full set of pen mill shafts and heads in all the usual diameters…
> 
> ...


thanks gents. 
we always have a few laughs, no matter what we're up to in the shop.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*New fangled Bench almost complete*

Well the past two weeks the shop has actually warmed up to a point where I can be out there without losing body parts to frostbite.

I hauled a few 2×4's up to Grizz's shop and we got nearly all of the parts cut to dimension. I could just as easily done it at my shop, but it was fun visiting his shop as always.
Once I got them back in my shop, here's what I wound up with:








all cut to length and ready to go, except for the holes for the cross clamp piping.

I tried assembling the legs, got most of the way through one, when I realized i hadn't drilled a pilot hole for the lag bolt.









well it was late I was tired and I had to stop when the wrench I was using slipped off of the bolt head and flew across the shop. (NO I did NOT throw it, honest) Time for plan B.

Meanwhile I also needed to drill the holes for the pipes, and my forstner bit set just wasn't up to the task. on my way home from work I picked up a 1 1/8" spade bit, called a speedbor. Man does that thing make a hurricane of chips:







you can see the swirl in the dust it leaves behind, Someday I'll shoot video of how it throws out a cloud of chips, different than any other spade bit i've used. I highly recommend them if you're in the market. They leave an extremely clean hole, even on the exit without a backer board. There was very little tear out in the dozen or so holes I drilled. No pics of drilling the holes themselves, but the two crosspieces which hold the main pipe clamps, plus the two long boards needed holes. The two short pieces were simple, the two long ones with the 8 holes were a bit more of a challenge. to keep them in regiistry, I screwed the two boards togther, marked the location for the top pieces and did them all at once. That was a bit of chore, my litlte benchtop DP doesn't have a long throw, so I had to drill some, stop the motor, raise the table, drill some more, etc…

The next day I loaded the two legs, one mostly assembled, the other in pieces, plus the main beam into my truck and headed off to another friend's shop. He had the tool I needed to finish the assembly in no time. 







A ryobi 18v impact driver. *sigh* Someday…

Back in my shop yesterday, I got to bolting the leg assembliies and the main beam together: got everything to this point and I was starting to dry-fit the two main pipe clamps, which is when I realized that I had the legs just a tad too wide… 









Mr Impact to the rescue, it was quick work to tear it all apart, lop off about 3" of beam, drill two more pilot holes, and bolt it all back together after checking for square. When I shut down for the evening last night, here is where it stood, and how…








I had screwed the back piece with the holes in it on, but when I fit the three board glue up on , I had a gap I didn't like. I decided to screw them together on my ts, which will get me a better joint (I hope). I'm probalby going to replace the back section at some point, so I'll simply screw them together.

This is the 4th bench in my 12' x 20' shop… I had two in my old shop, which were very good at collecting clutter (still are in fact, so I may have to use sterner measures and tear one apart soon), plus my miter saw station which I threw together to build the shop. I like having the chopsaw handy, but I'm considering tearing that apart, keeping the top section around, but re-using the legs and more importantly the floorspace for this new bench. 
Here's a look… as you can see getting around in there is a lot tougher than it should be


----------



## MauBow (Dec 18, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New fangled Bench almost complete*
> 
> Well the past two weeks the shop has actually warmed up to a point where I can be out there without losing body parts to frostbite.
> 
> ...


Looking good Ned…hey didn't you just clean things up in there? What happened? (insert, just kidding smilely here)


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New fangled Bench almost complete*
> 
> Well the past two weeks the shop has actually warmed up to a point where I can be out there without losing body parts to frostbite.
> 
> ...


yeah I did, but hey, that's why they make brooms and I'm saving up for a better shopvac…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

NedB said:


> *New fangled Bench almost complete*
> 
> Well the past two weeks the shop has actually warmed up to a point where I can be out there without losing body parts to frostbite.
> 
> ...


Looking pretty good. I look forward to seeing all the projects that you build upon this bench.

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New fangled Bench almost complete*
> 
> Well the past two weeks the shop has actually warmed up to a point where I can be out there without losing body parts to frostbite.
> 
> ...


Ned the bench looks great.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New fangled Bench almost complete*
> 
> Well the past two weeks the shop has actually warmed up to a point where I can be out there without losing body parts to frostbite.
> 
> ...


I suppose I could make a new post, but essentially it's the same as this post… not quite finished, but getting there. I'd call it functional at this point.

I got the top installed the other night…

















In order to fit that in, I had to dissassemble my chopsaw stand, which I 'overbuilt' a couple of years ago. the Top is still in one piece, stored behind the new bench. The legs are in a pile out in the yard until I find a new use for them (which I think I have, but that's another post…)
Here's the pile of deck screws I pulled out of the stand… No, I really didn't want it going anywhere…









And finally I got pipe clamps installed today, drilled holes for two pins that will keep the clamps from pulling out of the end, insurance really, since the vise ends of the clamps are screwed to the bench, they're not going anywhere.

I also cut the disposable section of the bench… 3/4 MDF panels with holes to lift them out of the well. I think I need to put a dowell somewhere the end of the bench so I can store them when not actually In the bench. Or maybe just a deck screw… have to see where it'll fit.










with that I'm going to call it 'done for now'. I have a few other projects to work on now, and a nice pile of Black Ash to see what it looks like inside after turning…








there's some spalting going on in there, so I'm going to throw some on a chuck and see if I can't make a bowl or something out of it.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*New Home and (eventually) shop*

HI gang, 
Things have been very quiet of late, mostly because the LOML and I have moved to the Beautiful Shenandoah Valley. Unfortunately it hasn't been as easy as we'd hoped, due to the economy and a lack of jobs for her.

Still I'm trying to set up my new shop just the same. I have a couple of tools set up on the back porch, I started with this pile of stuff, and made sure my scroll saw still worked.










I also got a 'new' Drill press, which I now have set up so I can drill the pilot holes for scrolling:


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

NedB said:


> *New Home and (eventually) shop*
> 
> HI gang,
> Things have been very quiet of late, mostly because the LOML and I have moved to the Beautiful Shenandoah Valley. Unfortunately it hasn't been as easy as we'd hoped, due to the economy and a lack of jobs for her.
> ...


Virginia is beautiful ! My brother in law lives in Culpepper.My sister in law is looking for work there same down economy.Hope she finds gainful enployment and hope your shop goes together well Scott


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *New Home and (eventually) shop*
> 
> HI gang,
> Things have been very quiet of late, mostly because the LOML and I have moved to the Beautiful Shenandoah Valley. Unfortunately it hasn't been as easy as we'd hoped, due to the economy and a lack of jobs for her.
> ...


welcome home

hoping things work out
for you both


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Home and (eventually) shop*
> 
> HI gang,
> Things have been very quiet of late, mostly because the LOML and I have moved to the Beautiful Shenandoah Valley. Unfortunately it hasn't been as easy as we'd hoped, due to the economy and a lack of jobs for her.
> ...


Welcome home, I hope both of you find work real soon.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Home and (eventually) shop*
> 
> HI gang,
> Things have been very quiet of late, mostly because the LOML and I have moved to the Beautiful Shenandoah Valley. Unfortunately it hasn't been as easy as we'd hoped, due to the economy and a lack of jobs for her.
> ...


well the grand migration ultimately failed. The LOML was miserable, the job market didn't pan out as we had hoped and we're back in NY (where my wood shop was waiting behind our house).

I'm currently renovating/fixing up my shop, cleaning and sorting all of the accumulated crud that got ignored for over a year.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Moving Back into my shop*

Hi folks, 
I've been away from LJ for awhile, mostly because my shop time has been effectively at zero for well over a year. Not anymore. My wife, youngest son and I moved to VA last summer, and back to NY about a month ago. This means that I a) moved most of my tools and lumber not once, but twice in the past year and b) I now have to clean out my shop and put them all back in it!










Here's the plan for the revised shop. I have a 12'x20' mini barn that my tools call home, which I built 7 years ago (or started building… finishing it totally has yet to happen)

The move last year was very chaotic, and honestly we left a lot of stuff in our house here in NY, which my two eldest kids had to deal with… our solution was to stuff it all in the biggest free storage space we had… my shop. 
Fast forward 11 months and now there is a big orange and white truck parked in the driveway, 5 husky young men to help unload and a bunch of stuff to put back into the shop… on top of/around the stuff we crammed in there the summer before.

After a bit of cleaning up, here's some of the space and mess I had to deal with:









the lumber rack you see in the foreground/right of the photo was literally chock full of randomly piled wood. Once I cleaned out the far corner, I decided to move that rack and its contents further down the wall below my hanging sheet goods rack (The shop has 14' tall ceilings, so I have the luxury of overhead storage)

With the help of my eldest two boys, I unloaded all of the lumber:









Then I relocated the now empty lumber racks, leaving room below them for tools to park, and proceeded to sort by species… which amounts to maple and cherry with some oddball other stuff for good measure.

Most of the long cherry, maple and some butternut went up on the 8' high racks (I left those where they were, as I can easily work under them)









some insulation went in, and I now had a nice section of wall:


















to relocate all of the wood to:



















that last image shows the storage racks with the boxes of shop stuff I need to sort through and stow

I did manage to clear out the opposite wall/corner however:


















And there's my 'new' jointer parked under the lumber rack.

More to come, I think I've burdened the servers enough with the photos in this post.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Moving Back into my shop*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I've been away from LJ for awhile, mostly because my shop time has been effectively at zero for well over a year. Not anymore. My wife, youngest son and I moved to VA last summer, and back to NY about a month ago. This means that I a) moved most of my tools and lumber not once, but twice in the past year and b) I now have to clean out my shop and put them all back in it!
> ...


Looks good, Ned.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Moving Back into my shop*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I've been away from LJ for awhile, mostly because my shop time has been effectively at zero for well over a year. Not anymore. My wife, youngest son and I moved to VA last summer, and back to NY about a month ago. This means that I a) moved most of my tools and lumber not once, but twice in the past year and b) I now have to clean out my shop and put them all back in it!
> ...


Thanks CJ… I'm headed back out there in a bit… Making a set of Jake's Chairs for the back yard right now… wish it looked as 'neat' as those photos right now.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Upcoming Projects & Purchases...*

Since moving back into the shop, I've decided that I need to take a good hard look at what I have out there, and determine what I need or want to focus on building.

For example, I've owned a midi lathe for almost 5 years, and have barely turned it on. Mostly because I've yet to learn how to sharpen my tools. I do have a grinder, and I've had a home built wolverine style sharpening jig in progress for awhile now, I just need to build the arm/base that the jig sits in and I'm good to go. Little things like that are what's kept me from finishing it.

Here are some projects and tools I've thought about lately:

Clamping Cauls: I think I'm going to order a set of cauls from Bowclamp.com in the next couple of weeks.

Router Table : This one is another of those 'when I get around tuit' things. I have a Rockler router insert, I just need to build a table insert for my TS and a fence to hang off of the Ridgid ts fence… I've even got a spare fixed router base that fits my PC router… just haven't gotten to it yet.

New Shop Doors:









that shows how poorly I installed the doors a few years ago, needless to say they don't keep all of the weather out of the shop… snow piles up inside and whatnot. Repairing or replacing them is on my very short list of things I want to do. I even have new plywood to do it with:









I still have one corner of my shop yet to finish insulating and sheathing, some of the plywood shown there is intended for that purpose as well.

Outfeed table: I think that is going to be a quick build today.. I've been cutting a bunch of long stock, and that's one thing I miss from a long while ago, I share shop space with a buddy of mine, and we had this great outfeed/assembly table in the center of the shop. My space won't allow that sort of permanent fixture, but I'm sure I can squeeze in a knock down version of it. OK enough typing, need to go make some sawdust.

SeeYA!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Upcoming Projects & Purchases...*
> 
> Since moving back into the shop, I've decided that I need to take a good hard look at what I have out there, and determine what I need or want to focus on building.
> 
> ...


'from little acorns ….. '

welcome back to the shop


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Upcoming Projects & Purchases...*
> 
> Since moving back into the shop, I've decided that I need to take a good hard look at what I have out there, and determine what I need or want to focus on building.
> 
> ...


Thanks David, yep! I keep hacking away at it, a little at a time, and I'm making progress… awfully hot out there today… so I popped in for an internet & ice water break.

I found the top of my workbench though, and installed a window fan!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Upcoming Projects & Purchases...*
> 
> Since moving back into the shop, I've decided that I need to take a good hard look at what I have out there, and determine what I need or want to focus on building.
> 
> ...












proof!

then I made a wonderful mess:










planing these down to 3/4


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Upcoming Projects & Purchases...*
> 
> Since moving back into the shop, I've decided that I need to take a good hard look at what I have out there, and determine what I need or want to focus on building.
> 
> ...


boy you did miss the shop

looks like you are making a bed there
with all that stuffing
for your mattress


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Upcoming Projects & Purchases...*
> 
> Since moving back into the shop, I've decided that I need to take a good hard look at what I have out there, and determine what I need or want to focus on building.
> 
> ...


David, 
Yes I really did miss my shop. I took a job which had/has me on the road 4 or 5 nights a week, and the other days I really wasn't able or willing to get outside and make a lot of sawdust at the 'new' house. Now that we're back in NY however, I've got my shop back and I'm going to make the most of it!

Hmmmm, you might be onto something there…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Upcoming Projects & Purchases...*
> 
> Since moving back into the shop, I've decided that I need to take a good hard look at what I have out there, and determine what I need or want to focus on building.
> 
> ...


Looks good I really miss working in my shop as well, I need to finish restoring my shed.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Upcoming Projects & Purchases...*
> 
> Since moving back into the shop, I've decided that I need to take a good hard look at what I have out there, and determine what I need or want to focus on building.
> 
> ...


Tripped coming out of the shop just now… let's just say my pride wasn't the only thing bruised… and that I'm going to have one whopper of a bruise tomorrow on me bum.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Monday Morning Musings*

Say that three times fast…

Morning all (yes, I know some of you won't read this until some other time of the day, it is Now morning so there….) [_]D

This morning I'm sitting here pondering what to do next in my shop… 









I have that stack of lumber 'in the way' at the moment, but for today at least it is going to have to Stay in that state, a stack of lumber vs a finished project. I'm building a set of Jake's Chairs, and I realized late saturday night that I need to pick up a few more rough pine boards from the mill. One problem: my wife has the SUV at her work and my son just took his pickup to help his grandparents move (several hours away).... so for today at least the chairs are on hold.

That's 'ok' I have more than enough 'to do' out in the shop currently since I'm effectively doing a top to bottom re-fit of my shop. Saturday night as I was leaving the shop I tripped and fell, so one thing I Must do is clear the entrance of any and all trip points, and while I'm at it, I need to rebuild/rework my shop entrance. SO once I have my coffee, I think that clearing the detritus out of the way is going to be Job 1.

Following that, I am going to clear the SW corner of the shop out, finish putting up insulation and then put up some plywood over that. HOpefully I can enlist the aid of my eldest son to hold up the plywood while I drive home the screws, we'll see.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Monday Morning Musings*
> 
> Say that three times fast…
> 
> ...


clean the shop

that's a recurring thought here too
still coffee hour though

perhaps today

good luck with yours


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Monday Morning Musings*
> 
> Say that three times fast…
> 
> ...


David, thanks… it goes well, I've already collected the various bits of the chairs in one area (need to clear out more space so I can put them somewhere than where they're stacked, just part of the small shop dance…) As a Bonus, I had an old stereo out in the shop, cheap little sony (I think) with bookshelf speakers. Three disc changer plus tape deck. It hadn't been turned on in at least 2 years, and I was going to put it to the curb with a 'works, free for the taking' sign on it… decided to check the CD tray, and found a treasured CD that I hadn't heard in forever… (well, 2 years anyway)! 
Came right in the house to add it to the iMac and then the iPod! Going to be tuning out to Double Indemnity's 'Songs that get you in the Heart' as soon as the sync is done.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Monday Morning Musings*
> 
> Say that three times fast…
> 
> ...


needs work, see next post.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Monday Morning Musings*
> 
> Say that three times fast…
> 
> ...












One happy woodworker! Finally got the plywood up in the corner of the shop, and could bring in my newfangled workbench. (it had been out in the elements for a month…)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Monday Morning Musings*
> 
> Say that three times fast…
> 
> ...


Finish remodling the shop!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Monday Morning Musings*
> 
> Say that three times fast…
> 
> ...


CJ, sure thing, I'm working on it my friend, I'm working on it!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Short term Goals*

I'm to the point finally with the retrofit of my shop that I'm happy with my progress, and starting to seriously consider where I'm going with all of this. I finished putting up the sheathing over the insulation earlier this week, now I've brought my workbench back into the shop, and I've started decorating the shop a bit. I'm an ex trucker, and also ex dispatcher, so I've spent many an hour looking over atlases for routing and what not. To that end, I tore apart an older atlas, and started hanging bits of it on my walls.
The pages are laminated, and should shed sawdust easily, plus I'm not so worried about them that I mind putting holes in them as needed for shelving supports etc.

My next goal is to get all of the boxes and bins sorted through, so I can finally figure out where to put all of the Stuff I've accumulated. That way once I've got it put away, I can determine what I have, and what I need to pick up for the shop.

Gotta run, I've got the SUV today and I need to go pick my wife up at her new job. Ciao, thanks for looking!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Short term Goals*
> 
> I'm to the point finally with the retrofit of my shop that I'm happy with my progress, and starting to seriously consider where I'm going with all of this. I finished putting up the sheathing over the insulation earlier this week, now I've brought my workbench back into the shop, and I've started decorating the shop a bit. I'm an ex trucker, and also ex dispatcher, so I've spent many an hour looking over atlases for routing and what not. To that end, I tore apart an older atlas, and started hanging bits of it on my walls.
> The pages are laminated, and should shed sawdust easily, plus I'm not so worried about them that I mind putting holes in them as needed for shelving supports etc.
> ...


once it's all in it's space
it will take a month 
to remember where it is

always good to re-organize


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Short term Goals*
> 
> I'm to the point finally with the retrofit of my shop that I'm happy with my progress, and starting to seriously consider where I'm going with all of this. I finished putting up the sheathing over the insulation earlier this week, now I've brought my workbench back into the shop, and I've started decorating the shop a bit. I'm an ex trucker, and also ex dispatcher, so I've spent many an hour looking over atlases for routing and what not. To that end, I tore apart an older atlas, and started hanging bits of it on my walls.
> The pages are laminated, and should shed sawdust easily, plus I'm not so worried about them that I mind putting holes in them as needed for shelving supports etc.
> ...


I went through a couple of cardboard boxes, plus one drawer in a file cabinet and a three drawer tool box… all of the tools were consolidated into the file cabinet. Found that I need to drill out a lock on the cabinet for some darned reason. three more drawers on the cabinet, and a mountain of cardboard boxes yet to go. Not going to buy Anything else for the shop until I know what I have… (ie, I was thinking I would like to buy a flush trim bit… found 2 in the tool box tonight…)


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Saturday already?!*

My vacation is almost over… I've been off work for a couple of weeks now, which has been great on getting stuff done in the shop, but that's about to end. Next week, I get back under way and start my travel-heavy work schedule. That means today, with a short pause to photograph a friend's wedding (civil ceremony, not a lot of pomp & Circumstance, and Not a paid gig (I'm a pro photographer by trade)) I'm going to do as much sorting and putting away as I can. I'm 'close' to finding the back corner of the shop finally… but I have a mountain of stuff to go through. 
I ordered a couple of new tools yesterday from woodcraft;
An edge band clamp, a collet chuck for the lathe and a set of forstner bits. I'm going to have 'limited' time in the shop going forward, and small projects (or lots of small steps on bigger ones) are going to be the rule from here on out. I figure the collet chuck and the forstner bits will help me make some birdhouse ornaments for christmas season, and the band clamp is for a slew of art boxes coming up .

I have one large project underway right now, which I hope to finish up on Monday, I'm in the middle of building a set of Jake's Chair adirondacks for the yard. I Fear, however I'm going to wind up about three important pieces short, so I may have to go buy more wood. oh darn.

One of the things I am going to un-earth today (getting a late start I know, but I'll get out there eventually…) is my DC. It's a pitiful little 3/4 hp Jet, built back when Jet tools were Blue instead of white. It is only good for strictly one tool at a time, but it is already here, paid for long ago, and it does work. I'm going to save up for a HF DC eventually.

Thanks for checking in, I'll post some update pics later tonight


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Saturday already?!*
> 
> My vacation is almost over… I've been off work for a couple of weeks now, which has been great on getting stuff done in the shop, but that's about to end. Next week, I get back under way and start my travel-heavy work schedule. That means today, with a short pause to photograph a friend's wedding (civil ceremony, not a lot of pomp & Circumstance, and Not a paid gig (I'm a pro photographer by trade)) I'm going to do as much sorting and putting away as I can. I'm 'close' to finding the back corner of the shop finally… but I have a mountain of stuff to go through.
> I ordered a couple of new tools yesterday from woodcraft;
> ...


wow 232 views! Thanks again to all who did check in. as promised I did take some photos of the progress:








I call my DC 'Old Blue', used it as a shop vac yesterday, carefully picking up any larger debris first, I then got 'all' of the sawdust and planer poo cleaned up. I even emptied out my tablesaw, which had a ton of sawdust in it from my jake's chair project.









Long view, looking back towards the storage cabinet and miter saw station. I 'dropped' the saw to get the dust out of it, works as designed, I'm happy to say. 









And finally that is showing the NE corner of the shop. The wheelchair was my mother in law's before she passed away. Somehow it has wound up in the shop. I tucked it away in the far corner after this photo, and hemmed it in with a stack of boxes of cut-offs and what not. 
Thanks for checking in, I'm off to the Syracuse Nationals car show as soon as I can roust my family and put them in the SUV… Cya!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Shop clean out Done! Next! *

At this point, despite taking today 'off' from shop time, I'm going to call the interior shop cleaning 'done', in that once I put away what is left on top of my bench, I will have it all cleaned up and ready to work. Now it is on to bigger & better things.

I've had my shop in various states of progress for about a decade. I've made a bunch of things from the shop itself, to several beds, a bunch of cutting boards and so forth. One thing I haven't had access to in almost 8 years is a router table. My mentor John had one, but when he and I split up our joint shop, I packed up my PC 690 router, and he kept his Hitachi M12 with its router table. (among other things)
I suppose I'm pretty typical for a north american electron burning woodworker; I use my TS as the 'central tool' in my shop. This has served me pretty well up til now, but there have been times when i wanted to have a router table again. 
I'm of two minds on what to build:

Router Wing Extension: given how small my shop is, I suspect this will be something I will build eventually. I'm not all that enamored with that solution, in that when you're set up for router work, the TS isn't available and vice versa. For larger pieces, a larger table will be useful, but honestly, the next 6 months, I expect I won't be doing That many large pieces.

Benchtop Router table: This is what I'm planning on building. I've got a large 'working' bench which will easily support a benchtop table. I've read a bunch of finished projects here on LJ, and have decided I'm going with a simple box with a hinged top. I'm going to keep it pretty basic. I have a piece of laminated countertop (actually I have several), which is a) free, and b) disposable if I screw things up. I have a couple of spare fixed bases, one of which will be dedicated to this table.

This coming week is going to mark a slow down in actual woodworking time for me, I do church directory photos for a living, and I've got a bunch of commuting to do this week, between home and Rochester NY, about 2 hours one way. Luckily, I'll be near a Woodcraft, so at some point on Saturday I'll be going toy and supply shopping a bit. Woohoo! 
Thanks all for checking in. See you on the boards.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Shop clean out Done! Next! *
> 
> At this point, despite taking today 'off' from shop time, I'm going to call the interior shop cleaning 'done', in that once I put away what is left on top of my bench, I will have it all cleaned up and ready to work. Now it is on to bigger & better things.
> 
> ...


Sounds good!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Goodies arrived yesterday!*

I splurged on a couple of new toyls this week:









Picked up (had shipped…) 
a set of forstner bits:

























a band clamp (see overall pic above)
I want to do some of the EZ Mitre boxes, and figured a band clamp would be useful for them!

and an expanding collet chuck for the lathe:


















hey, I'm a Photographer… gotta play a little bit dontcha know…

Thanks for looking, gotta dash off to work in a bit.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Goodies arrived yesterday!*
> 
> I splurged on a couple of new toyls this week:
> 
> ...


I am so glad someone else is using the term "toyl".

The Forstener bits are nice and the case is pretty cool. I might have to copy it for the ones I inherited from gramps.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*my Weekend is finally here: Projects and plans*

Hi folks, 
It was a good week, in addition to the shipment from woodcraft the other day, I also stopped at a Woodcraft Stick & Bricks store yesterday, picked up a couple of things, saving 15% because of their anniversary sale.









I eventually want to pick up a HF DC, at which point my little old Jet will hit the classifieds with a budget price on it, so some other new woodworker can have a leg up on their shop. Looking to that point, I picked up a couple of fittings so I can build a chip separator drop box. Essentially the same thing as the trash can separators, only box instead of can. why? 
Awhile back over on Family Woodworking where I'm a Mod, one of the founders of that forum described building his 'dream' shop. He built an incredible DC system, which would be way overkill for my compact shop, but the drop box idea always stuck in my mind as a 'good thing'.

I also picked up some casters for a new air cleaner which I'm going to build around a furnace 'squirrel cage', which will double as my planer stand. 









If I can get through the distractions, I'm going to build a router table today. 
pics and what not when i get finished.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Punch-list*

Morning all! [_]D 
Regular readers will know that I managed to complete a new tool build this week. I find myself at a bit of a cross-road point today though. My shop has been in the works going all the way back to '08, and just like any other good shop, it is never 'really' done. In my case that is definitely true.

Three major points that need to be done in the next two months are:

Finish installing the siding on the upper section of the shop, My shop has always qualified as a 'well ventilated' space. I have the siding on hand, I just need to climb the ladder several times and hang the sheet goods above the 12' high point. I have a fairly strong concern for heights however. SO this is going to be a challenge. I also need to cut and fit some plywood soffet pieces.

The Door to my shop is a rough and ready affair. I'm going to rebuild the doors and tighten up the gap around them (small rodents and birds have loved the easy access up til now). And in fact I believe I'm going to cut the 'doors' down to a single Door, albeit keeping it at 4' across, plenty wide enough for easy access for the largest project or material. I also need to build a new set of steps, the ones I have now work, but I'd like a shallower rise.

I'm going to be putting in a passive solar heat system to extend the shop season (I might need to use my Kero heater in the deep of winter). That is moving to the top of my list, the calendar says that I have 2.5 months until the snow flies (roughly columbus day around here). I've got to pick up some supplies for that project, but they're small $ items, so for under $500 I will be able to heat my shop, or so I hope.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Been one of those weeks...*

Morning all [_]D

taking a few minutes this morning to catch up here.

I'm a professional photographer (as opposed to just your average person who owns a camera), and my 'employer' scheduled me for a training class this week to try and teach me to become a salesman for their products.

Well folks, the class was 'good' as such things go. Instructors were earnest, knowledgeable and I did learn a few things. HOwever I've decided that I'm going to take some of that instruction and despite their urgings, I'm going to apply it for my own benefit, and not necessarily to theirs. I took a good hard look at my classmates, and than at myself… and I realized, I've been wasting my time in the environment that I'd been working in. SO I'm going to hang my shingle and start up my own studio. If I can 'sell' as they taught me, I'm darned sure going to get 100% of the profits, not just 16% which is my 'cut' from any sales under their model. Sales is a fact of life in any business, and it can be a challenge in this economy, but if you make a good product or provide a good service (photography is a bit of both…) and you're extremely lucky and/or talented you might make a living at whatever you do. 
I'm not going to continue to run myself ragged, give up my home life and not see my youngest boy grow up for very little money. Instead I'm going to work hard, fledge and build a new business and enjoy being around my family. I may still run myself ragged, but I'm going to do it for my benefit, not some corporation.

Now, tool thoughts…
because I had a three day road trip for work, I've had zero shop time since the weekend. It is raining today, which means I'm not going to climb any ladders and hang siding on the shop, however I Am planning on getting out there and 
1) finish my router table (install the base plate under it) 
2) build a shelf for my grinder
3) hang some lights
4) finish my wolverine clone
5) start some end grain cutting boards

thanks for checking in and 'listening' to my ramblings.

-Ned


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Been one of those weeks...*
> 
> Morning all [_]D
> 
> ...


More power to you, and good luck.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Been one of those weeks...*
> 
> Morning all [_]D
> 
> ...


Ned,
I wish the best for you in starting your own business. I've been in business for myself, as a partner and have conducted business for others. So, I've had experience.
Without being negative, because I really hope you succeed, allow me to point out some business facts.
The sixteen percent you get as commission is yours and you don't have to pay others out of that.
In business, depending on how things go, your expenses and overhead can reduce your profit to zero.
Half of your social security payments are paid by your employer, but self employed people pay both halves.
Minimize or avoid debt. Especially credit card debt. If you do need to borrow get a bank loan with a much lower percentage.
Don't hire anyone if you can do it yourself. That includes everything. I have never hired a contractor to do anything in my business including plumbing, heating, computer technology, advertising, building maintenance, electrical work or sales.
Be enthusiastic but play your cards close to the chest.
Choose a specialty, whether it's product photos, portraiture, automobiles or whatever, but build a reputation for being really good at your target specialty.
Allow me to say again, don't carry debt. It's what sinks every business failure.

Now, as to the workshop, be sure to save time for your woodworking. It's what will keep you sane.

Best regards,
Don


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Been one of those weeks...*
> 
> Morning all [_]D
> 
> ...


Don, 
I truly appreciate the advice, and I will put it to use. I'm already in the 'no debt' mode. I have the tools to get started, and any purchases will be saved up for and paid for by the business.

I'm planning on three 'aspects' at first, time will tell which pays the best:
Senior portraiture (I've done more portraits than I can count, for other people)
Real Estate photos (same as above) 
Event photography (everything But weddings… at this point I don't want to do weddings unless specifically asked to do one.)
plus fine art photos, there are a couple of galleries in the area who are willing to display my work for a commission so I'm going to get a few fine art prints made up for them as well. 
it is going to come down to marketing, and a whole lot of hard work. I've done the work for others, time to reap the benefits of my work ethic myself for a change.


----------



## DavidWhite (Jun 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Been one of those weeks...*
> 
> Morning all [_]D
> 
> ...


Hi Ned

Firstly - good luck. I have been self-employed for 12 years and I can honestly say that although its hard sometimes, I wouldn't ever go back to working for someone else.

Secondly some advice - find and join a BNI chapter. BNI is a business networking group whose motto is "Givers Gain". Each chapter meets once a week and will basically become your sales team - they will actively promote your business, just as you do theirs. The meetings are formulaic, but they work. I am currently the president of my chapter and have been a member for 10 years. Most (yes most) of my work (I'm an IT guy) comes either directly or indirectly from BNI referrals. I believe I would have gone out of business if it were not for BNI.

There will certainly be a chapter somewhere near you. www.bni.com
All the best - Dave.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Been one of those weeks...*
> 
> Morning all [_]D
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, 
I'll give them (you) a look when I get a bit more advanced with my business plan etc… (cards would be helpful, website too…)


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Been one of those weeks...*
> 
> Morning all [_]D
> 
> ...


Well that punch list didn't get finished. I did get the grinder hung on the wall, and the jig for supporting the fingernail grind clamp is in progress (it works, but I need to iron out the height a bit more… ). 
The Lights were a total failure… never did get out there and put up the one fluorescent fixture I picked up a few weeks ago, Need to get on that today. Going to be a day of distractions I'm afraid. We're having a crew in and will be getting a new roof installed on the house. Long overdue I'm afraid, but at least I'm not going to be up on the darned ladder doing it. Going with a steel roof, should last about two to three times as long as we're expecting to live here.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Suffering from 'what-next?'-itis... time for a shop cleaning update*

Here I am about a month into my shop renovation and clearing… and I find myself in a bit of a quandry:

What should I do or build 'next'?

I've got 'all' of the major tools at least marginally functional now, but I keep thinking of new 'aha, that would be cool' projects. that keep popping up.

for example, I just got my lathe area in 'order'. OK, that's nice, but now I'm thinking there are more 'organization' talks I need to do. My workbench is full of clutter, and I don't really have a good place to put most of it. 
I have a stalled project piled up on top of my newfangled bench… because I need to pick up some more wood for some critical parts so I can finish the jakes' chairs.

I think what I'm going to do today is clear the decks… the stuff on my workbench AND the parts for the jakes' chairs are all going to be stowed away. If I get those done, I'm going to reward myself by building a quick box or two just for the pleasure of a quick finished project.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

NedB said:


> *Suffering from 'what-next?'-itis... time for a shop cleaning update*
> 
> Here I am about a month into my shop renovation and clearing… and I find myself in a bit of a quandry:
> 
> ...


When i get stuck or overwhelkmed i clean up the shop, it tends to clear the ole noggin out a bit.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Suffering from 'what-next?'-itis... time for a shop cleaning update*
> 
> Here I am about a month into my shop renovation and clearing… and I find myself in a bit of a quandry:
> 
> ...


Best of luck with putting your creative energies into work


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Suffering from 'what-next?'-itis... time for a shop cleaning update*
> 
> Here I am about a month into my shop renovation and clearing… and I find myself in a bit of a quandry:
> 
> ...


thanks, I did manage to clear the benchtop… but not the workbench (two different surfaces…)

That being said, I didn't get to start the boxes, but I did get things more organized. Think I'm going to put on a pot of coffee and then go rummage around out there in a few minutes


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Happy Birthday - the report*

Morning all, 
Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:









Just an 18v Jigsaw (with laser sight) and a countersink/driver bit set. Not earth shattering, but they'll be well used out in the shop. I have a relatively complete kit of Ryobi One+ tools, so I'm well stocked with two chargers and several batteries already. Now I just need something to build with the jigsaw.

I got several hours in the shop yesterday, re-introducing myself to the workflow out there. I decided to build several boxes from some short boards I had stacked up. I dusted off my dado stack, cut a groove for a plywood bottom, and have three boxes halfway done, plus one more that I need to cut the sides to length:



















I did things the 'hard way', need to go read up on the EZ-Mitre method of building a box. As these were existing boards, already jointed and planed to thickness, I wasn't going to get a full grain wrap, but I'm pretty pleased with the two sided wrap on one of the boxes:










They're all small boxes, 3" x 4" on up to 4"x5" or so, the woods used were maple, oak (which I normally don't work with, though these boards are handsome…) and one 'dunno wood' from a long ago salvaged pallet. I'm going to go grab some breakfast, then head out to the shop and putter some more. Hopefully by lunchtime, I'll have some progress shots to share.

For now, however, I'm going to pretend I'm from New England and have Cake for breakfast (devil's food in case you were wondering…)


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


A little practice never hurts.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


One can never have to many boxes !!!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


Brian, 
especially when one has been away from the tools for well over a year and a half… starting with small projects is a great refresher!

DaddyZ, 
depending on how these turn out, I have several friends who will be getting gifts once the boxes are completed… either that, or I'll have some precision scrap to deal with.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


Happy belated birthday! To strengthen the miter joints, you could add some splines if needed.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


Doug,Thanks for the Birthday wish… It was a nice easy day, much better than most of the rest of this calendar year has been. 
as for the splines, that is in the works, I'm going to build a jig for that today in fact! I like the contrasting spline look, and I'll be building more boxes, so time to get Jiggy with it!

Just in from the shop for a moment (forgot the jigsaw)...

while I was out in the shop, I looked up on my sheet goods rack (overhead for long term storage) and found a decent sized chunk of old growth 3/4" MDF. Going to use that for my spline jig 'wings', figure that the vertical piece will take more wear than the box holding parts, so that will be plywood (which I also have, but in limited supply).


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


Quick correction… the old growth MDF split out when I started assembully, so I used 3/4 Borg Ply for the whole thing (less the brace across the front)... project posted.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


*"old growth MDF" * LOL… I didn't know such a thing existed!

With MDF, I think everything should be Pre-drilled, etc.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


Joe, 
that's a running gag over on familywoodworking… anyone who uses MDF 'has' to spring for the 'old growth' variety or the cat-calls ensue.

I wound up using the borg ply instead. I still haven't put the jig into use, though I may later this weekend.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


Happy birthday, Ned! Enjoy your new tools.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


Happy birthday. sometimes you just have to build with whats at hand - wrapping grain or not.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Happy Birthday - the report*
> 
> Morning all,
> Well yesterday was my birthday, and my loving wife and kids gave me two tools, plus some clothes. Since I doubt you LJ's would care about the clothes, here are the new tools:
> ...


Oh, Ned, I forgot…

*H a p p y 
B i r t h d a y !*

... your Old Growth MDF threw me… LOL…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Fall is almost here: time for heat & other concerns*

Here it is late August (where DID the summer go?), and when I've let the dogs out the past couple of mornings I've noticed that it is almost chilly out there. Not cold by any means, & compared with the massive heat we've dealt with the past couple of months it is quite pleasant. That doesn't mean it isn't cool, and I've got one very large project on my punch list for the shop that I've decided is going to the Top of the list this week:

I've never 'finished' the end walls of my shop off. OSB and plywood doors have been 'good enough' for me up til now. Since returning from VA however, it has bugged me that it isn't finished as it were. The North end at least has the handi-panels on it up to the rim joists, but the upper section there is OSB as well. 
Last night my 'daily' photo for my 366 photo a day project was this:









As you can see I have some junk to clear out, and a bunch of wall space to work on. 
This face of my shop is the closest thing I have to a true southern face, which means it is about to become the main support for my new passive solar heating system. I'm going to be modifying the doorway from a pair of poorly fitting 3'x 8' plywood affairs to one 4'x 7' door. I'll essentially keep the left side of the doorway, and fill in the other two feet with part of the new solar collector. I'm going to be installing a 6' x 10' solar siphon system on the full right hand side of this face. I may go higher, but that will essentially waste heat on the upper section of the shop (my ceilings are 15' high or so, and I'm going to put in a heating season only ceiling of rigid foam insulation just above the top sill) I'm going to wrap the design around the corner of the shop and build a 'wing' which will be 4'X8', angled out to get maximum south/southeast gain, sticking out from the shop about 1' or so.

This morning, I've been clearing the decks in the center of the shop entry (there was a bunch of household 'crud' which had crept into the shop in the year we were in VA, and I didn't think I had room in the 'shed' to store it… come to find out, I've got Loads of space to put it… the LOML just won't like it much when she finds out I've rearranged the shed). Tomorrow I'll go down and pick up two more sheets of OSB and by the weekend I'll have it all installed.
I'm also going to try and get the handi-panels cut and installed on the upper section (in fact, I'm going to start with those once I get a safe work area cleared out in front of the steps). First however I'm going to relax a bit with a cup of coffee and watch the Woodsmith Shop.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Some new cutting boards*

[_]D Morning all, Since the powers that be frown on WIP photos in the projects section, here are some in progress photos of what i did yesterday:
I was cleaning out the tool shed (distinct from my Shop… it is where the lawn stuff, and family stuff is stored) and I found a whole bin of short cut-offs plus a single 5/4 cherry board. The board was weathered (it was when I got it) and I've had it for at least 8 years now. My how time flies when life gets in the way of woodworking. 
The board was about 7' long and about 8" wide. I didn't get a photo of it in rough form, but here it is cut into 2.5" to 3" boards, and planed to 7/8 or so thickness. The boards are about 40" or so long, should get a couple of nice cherry end grain boards out of it.

while I was in planer mode I reached up and grabbed some random boards from my 'cutting board stock' as well:










A couple of maple, some chocolate (walnut) and some different cherry (different only that it wasn't from that one board), and some butternut (white walnut)










I'm and old hand at the wood whisperer style end grain boards, so this part is easy for me to do. I think this time I'm going to try something a little different, and try some other angles and what not, have to see where I take it, I'm not sure just yet where I'll go.

at this stage however it is all just stock preparation.

I need to pick up a switch for my jointer, not sure how it got this way, but it is a plug and play jointer… plug it in and it runs… no switch at the machine. Yeah, that's got to change if I'm going to keep it. (which i am, no budget for a new jointer at this stage of the game)

However I got it set up so that I was able to go from this:







and this









to these:


















I wound up with quite a pile of 'short' stock to work with. The boards from these will be 'random' rows. I'm going to see how the wood decides to go together. I shut things down around 9PM last night, I have a neighbor whom I don't want to annoy too much, and I figure jointer and planer noise (with the shop door open) are not all that conducive to his sleeping.










I'm going to watch the woodsmith shop and then go clean up my mess from last night, and see what other trouble I can get into. Thanks for stopping by.

Ned


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Some new cutting boards*
> 
> [_]D Morning all, Since the powers that be frown on WIP photos in the projects section, here are some in progress photos of what i did yesterday:
> I was cleaning out the tool shed (distinct from my Shop… it is where the lawn stuff, and family stuff is stored) and I found a whole bin of short cut-offs plus a single 5/4 cherry board. The board was weathered (it was when I got it) and I've had it for at least 8 years now. My how time flies when life gets in the way of woodworking.
> ...












there are at least 4, possibly as many as 6 cutting boards sitting there:










Maple, butternut, cherry and walnut










Maple and cherry.

and another maple, butternut, cherry and walnut


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Some new cutting boards*
> 
> [_]D Morning all, Since the powers that be frown on WIP photos in the projects section, here are some in progress photos of what i did yesterday:
> I was cleaning out the tool shed (distinct from my Shop… it is where the lawn stuff, and family stuff is stored) and I found a whole bin of short cut-offs plus a single 5/4 cherry board. The board was weathered (it was when I got it) and I've had it for at least 8 years now. My how time flies when life gets in the way of woodworking.
> ...


Well, didn't get as much done yesterday as I thought I would… however I did manage to get a couple things accomplished. I decided to try a new twist on gluing up strips for the boards, and I was somewhat successful at it. I cut a 45° bevel on a couple of strips, and then glued them together. On one I was spot on, the other is going to thin down the overall board if I use it. I think I'm going to only put the one 'composite' in this batch of boards, and plane the 'almost right' down to thickness and use it for something else. I don't want to lose any more thickness than I have to.

Friday evening I glued up board 2 shown above, but I'm not hooking up the planer until I get all three of the boards glued up. the long cherry boards wound up in a new overhead rack I put up, I kept tripping over them, as well as some long maple pieces which I have plans for. I think I may pull one or two of each down and match the cherry to the maple, for the next wave of boards.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Some new cutting boards*
> 
> [_]D Morning all, Since the powers that be frown on WIP photos in the projects section, here are some in progress photos of what i did yesterday:
> I was cleaning out the tool shed (distinct from my Shop… it is where the lawn stuff, and family stuff is stored) and I found a whole bin of short cut-offs plus a single 5/4 cherry board. The board was weathered (it was when I got it) and I've had it for at least 8 years now. My how time flies when life gets in the way of woodworking.
> ...












almost done with this batch of boards: just need to round over the edges and then sand once more, apply some mineral oil coats and they'll be good to go.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Rockler answered the call & the Brown truck delivereth *

Morning folks! Been a quiet week out in the shop. There were two days when I didn't even make it out there at all, which is Not how I want to 'run' things, but life got in the way. That was OK though.

I spent two of the non-shop days with my youngest son, we went to the movies and saw 'the Dark Knight Rises'. I'm much more of a Marvel fan than DC in the comics realm, but I sure do like the latest iteration of the Batman movies, not just Dark Knight, but the whole 'trilogy' starring Christian Bale. Can't wait for the next movie.

The other day was spent going to the NY State Fair near Syracuse. We had fun touring the fairgrounds: including riding the tram together. 









Patrick wants to run a Diner, and Guy Fieri had a show at the fair on Wednesday. His opening was excellent, 'People ask me if I Love being a Chef, and I tell them First thing I am is a *Dad*, then I enjoy being a chef'










He made 4 dishes, and put on a fun and inspiring show for the packed 'house' of about 5000 people. Two things stood out, he did a bit of Q&A with the crowd, and several times was asked 'how do I get into running a restaurant' his reply impressed me (I hope it did Pat too); to sum up he said something along the lines of ' you have to get in a restaurant and *work* behind the scenes, there is no get rich quick scheme or fast track to running a Diner etc.'

Enough about the 'distractions', you want to know about shop time and the UPS man showing up at my house.

Regular readers will know that I had a birthday a couple of weeks ago, and in my family, Birthdays usually involve a check, and in my opinion, Birthday money is to be spent on things that you wouldn't normally buy on a daily basis.

SO I took that to heart and ordered a few toyls from Rockler. One box arrived on Thursday:


















That's their Dust Rite floor sweep. It comes with the handle, long section of tube and a nozzle. My little one lung DC just barely has enough suction for it, but it does the job:









Rockler had a sale on (when don't they?) and I picked up 4 24" Irwin Parallel jaw clamps. Despite the reviews here and on the rockler site, I'm quite happy with their performance for the price. They're not Bessey k-bodies, but I can't afford k-bodies at the moment. For the price of 2 k-bodies I got 4 Irwins. They're pretty darn massive, and should serve me well in the shop for years to come:


















I know one thing I'm going to be building Today in addition to planing down those cutting boards… a new Clamp Rack. Those suckers are Heavy! I'll make a rack to hold all 6 of my parallel jaw clamps (I have a pair of K-bodies as well) along with my numerous f-clamps.

Thanks for checking in, have a safe day out in your shop!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Rockler answered the call & the Brown truck delivereth *
> 
> Morning folks! Been a quiet week out in the shop. There were two days when I didn't even make it out there at all, which is Not how I want to 'run' things, but life got in the way. That was OK though.
> 
> ...


Nice clamps!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*

I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)










my hand isn't swollen, I'm just heavy.

sorry to show this, but figure someone might learn from my stupidity










well my nerves are shot now… but I did go out and get my camera (forgot to put a chip in it)... then I cut the affected area on the board off with the bandsaw… just before I locked up the shop for the day.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*
> 
> I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)
> 
> ...


The table saw can be a harsh mistress. Glad to know it wasn't worse.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*
> 
> I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)
> 
> ...


Lucky escape there! Pleased it wasn't too serious. Is your saw fitted with a riving knife?
Jim


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*
> 
> I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)
> 
> ...


I have the stock annoying splitter/blade guard, but no riving knife. and of course 'it's just one cut'... so I didn't have the blade guard installed.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*
> 
> I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)
> 
> ...


*Whoa Ned!*

What a CUT that was in the wood…!!

Glad you were not seriously injured!

Yep… another rule I have for the table saw…

*Orient your body properly for the cut and don't give up toward the end of the cut… be sure to keep everything steady and push it ALL THE WAY through the cut & away from the blade.*

*Just relax and keep running it through your mind as to what you SHOULD have done… Go through mock cuttings… You will get over it… You will be back real soon…*

... and, you will never forget what you did wrong! *You will never make that mistake again!*

*Thank you for sharing!*


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

NedB said:


> *Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*
> 
> I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)
> 
> ...


I have had a similar instance many years ago and it shook me up too.

I left my shop for about a week, and have been much more careful since, and am very thankful mine was not a serious incident.

Glad you were not badly injured!


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*
> 
> I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)
> 
> ...


This is the stuff that scares the stuffing out of me. I have nightmares of lying on the shop floor, unconscious and bleeding around a piece of wood sticking out of my forehead. Days later the mailman notices a bad smell coming from my garage and my poor pup's dwindling whines can barely be heard.

I am glad it was not worse - a good shake-up and a small scar is not too high of a penalty.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*
> 
> I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)
> 
> ...


We all have our shop rules we live by 99.9% of the time. We only hope that small percentage of the time we don't follow them the results aren't too bad. Glad you're OK.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*
> 
> I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)
> 
> ...


You are fortunate that your instinct told you to always stand slightly to one side.
I never use anything but a 7 1/4" ultra thin kerf dewalt blade in my TS. 
I never crosscut anything on my TS that's what sliding chopsaw's are for. 
I always use a Benchdog 10-025 for EVERY CUT on my TS, (MY IRONCLAD RULE).


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*
> 
> I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. In the greater scheme of things, this was a very lucky event. I 'got away' with just a minor bruise on the belly as the 'big' injury. The left index knuckle twinges slightly, but again, it is very minor. 
I know Exactly what happened and how to avoid it going forward. I posted mostly so that others could be reminded just how quickly things can go wrong in a big way with our tools.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Kickback! Shop's closed for the day... (minimal injuries)*
> 
> I was trimming down a cutting board blank to width, had finished the cut and was pushing the cutting board through the end of the cut when I must have pushed sideways 'just enough'. And I had a wooden frisbee spinning across the shop. Just barely caught my knuckle on its way by, as well as my turning muscle. (belly)
> 
> ...


Ned, I am glad you was not hurt any worst. Thats why our shop teacher always had us to use the blade guard on the table saw.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Time for a new crosscut sled*

I was cross-cutting the blanks for my latest set of cutting boards when I noticed that my cuts weren't square. Not a big deal in this case, as I'm only going to be planing them down to thickness anyway, but in the long run it means that a Lot of projects have been 'just a tad' off, probably for awhile now.










that shows the 'variation'

here's my venerable sled, just something that i threw together awhile back:


















it is about as simple as you can get, simply a sheet of 3/4 lumber core luann plywood, with poplar risers. I added a blade block on the back, and it has plastic runners.

It has more than served in the shop for a Long time, but I'm going to be making a new sled in the next couple of weeks. I need to finish my solar heat system soon, snow season is mere weeks away here in CNY… so I need to get going on that


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Time for a new crosscut sled*
> 
> I was cross-cutting the blanks for my latest set of cutting boards when I noticed that my cuts weren't square. Not a big deal in this case, as I'm only going to be planing them down to thickness anyway, but in the long run it means that a Lot of projects have been 'just a tad' off, probably for awhile now.
> 
> ...


If snow season is just around the corner, then…..
Repurpose your old TS Sled into a downhill snowsled!!! Lol.

Seriously though,
Pictures of your solar heat system would be very interesting to see…....


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Time for a new crosscut sled*
> 
> I was cross-cutting the blanks for my latest set of cutting boards when I noticed that my cuts weren't square. Not a big deal in this case, as I'm only going to be planing them down to thickness anyway, but in the long run it means that a Lot of projects have been 'just a tad' off, probably for awhile now.
> 
> ...


Randy, 
When I get it done, I'll surely document it. However it's going to be a simple solar siphon, which I found online. Very cheap and easy to make/install.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Time for a new crosscut sled*
> 
> I was cross-cutting the blanks for my latest set of cutting boards when I noticed that my cuts weren't square. Not a big deal in this case, as I'm only going to be planing them down to thickness anyway, but in the long run it means that a Lot of projects have been 'just a tad' off, probably for awhile now.
> 
> ...


Hey Ned,

*Here are a few Crosscut Sleds... Look down to the Saw & Routers section...*

Hope it helps…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Time for a new crosscut sled*
> 
> I was cross-cutting the blanks for my latest set of cutting boards when I noticed that my cuts weren't square. Not a big deal in this case, as I'm only going to be planing them down to thickness anyway, but in the long run it means that a Lot of projects have been 'just a tad' off, probably for awhile now.
> 
> ...


Joe, thanks for the link… guess what though…










That's a shot of the sled I'm replacing, on my TS when it was new! I posted that on WWA way back when I shared a shop with my Mentor John… That brings back a ton of memories, the shop was in a carriage house, had a Dirt floor, but it was the second shop I'd ever had the fun of using. We went on from that location to a commercial shop space, which in retrospect wasn't the best thing we ever did, but it was fun while it lasted.



















those are mine as well, or were. That push stick got chewed up a Long time ago, and I have no idea where the auxiliary fence went.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Time for a new crosscut sled*
> 
> I was cross-cutting the blanks for my latest set of cutting boards when I noticed that my cuts weren't square. Not a big deal in this case, as I'm only going to be planing them down to thickness anyway, but in the long run it means that a Lot of projects have been 'just a tad' off, probably for awhile now.
> 
> ...


forgot all about this post… so I started a new blog over in my 'projects' blog… finally got that round tuit going.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Cleaning Day!*

I was out in the shop for a bit last night, planing these down:










And afterwards I was cleaning up the inevitable stray chips and dust with my new dust-rite nozzle. I noticed, however that it wasn't doing such a great job of picking up. You guessed it, my DC is Chock full at the moment. So, job 1 today is to empty the DC, then I'm going to attack the creeping meatball that always shows up in my shop. That's my term for clutter. I've got the first meeting for my Royal Arch chapter this evening, so I basically have from now til 4pm to get things accomplished… let's see just how much I can get done today.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Cleaning Day!*
> 
> I was out in the shop for a bit last night, planing these down:
> 
> ...


Nice cutting board.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Cleaning Day!*
> 
> I was out in the shop for a bit last night, planing these down:
> 
> ...


Ned,

I think you're getting the "hang" of it!

Looking good!

Thank you.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Cleaning Day!*
> 
> I was out in the shop for a bit last night, planing these down:
> 
> ...


getting there Joe, getting there… posted the project finished up today…

I also got a lot done, including a quick and dirty clamp rack (photos tomorrow), and I found the floor of the shop… and boxed up a bunch of cut-offs for some kindling for a buddy of mine.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Cleaning Day!*
> 
> I was out in the shop for a bit last night, planing these down:
> 
> ...


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Information overload*

Irregular readers of my irregular musings will recall that I moved back to NY 3 months ago. We've been busy re-settling into our home here, and we've been busy with loads of projects around the house. You've seen what I've been up to, with refitting my workshop. What I have now is immeasurably better than what it was before I left. I always enjoyed going out there, but now I can actually get something accomplished.










That's what my DW (dear wife) un-earthed from our office yesterday… it was in a storage tote, and while I'm happy to have access to my shop library again, I'm at a bit of a loss at the same time… I'm trying to streamline things in the shop… but that pile of material has to go 'somewhere' out there.

That's at least 40 to 50 magazines and books… and while not every page is relevant to what I want to do out in the shop, I've got a ton of 'projects' in the wings already, from more recent magazines and internet sources. I've got a couple of errands to run, then I'll be finding a home for those mags and books.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Information overload*
> 
> Irregular readers of my irregular musings will recall that I moved back to NY 3 months ago. We've been busy re-settling into our home here, and we've been busy with loads of projects around the house. You've seen what I've been up to, with refitting my workshop. What I have now is immeasurably better than what it was before I left. I always enjoyed going out there, but now I can actually get something accomplished.
> 
> ...


Ned,

For several years I stored my woodworking magizines in totes labled by year and publication. This proved to be satisfactory as far as keeping them clean and dry but wasn't exactly handy when it came to accessing that one that had the project/article I needed to refer to NOW.

About 4 years ago I bought a 4 drawer file cabinet, at a yard sale (cheap), for the shop, to file warrantys and operator manuels and such in, and after setting up one drawer with hanging files for that purpose, I had a few magizines on the bench that needed to go back into the totes, and then it struck me that I could organize and access them more easily if they too were in a file cabinet. ...sooo a couple different ideas went round and round in the gray matter and then it came to me that the magazines could be draped , one over the front and one over the back of each hanging file and still leave the center vacant to hold pull-out patterns or copies of patterns and articles which were taken from either of those two issues. Each drawer holds approx. 80 magazines, by Publication and chronologically. It will never replace the convenience of digital publications, but for printed copies this is quite handy.

I now have two, four drawer file cabinets set up in this manner and all magazines, pull-outs, and hand drawn patterns, operator manuels and even copies of Lumberjock projects and plans are at my finger tips when I need them.

...just a suggestion for your new and improved shop.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

NedB said:


> *Information overload*
> 
> Irregular readers of my irregular musings will recall that I moved back to NY 3 months ago. We've been busy re-settling into our home here, and we've been busy with loads of projects around the house. You've seen what I've been up to, with refitting my workshop. What I have now is immeasurably better than what it was before I left. I always enjoyed going out there, but now I can actually get something accomplished.
> 
> ...


Friend who has a giant collection of magazines does the same thing as Len with one slight difference, he takes a knife to the hanging part and just keeps the metal with the attached strip. It makes it slightly easier to see the inner mag but not significantly. Does make it easy. My only additional thought would be to go through them semi-quickly and put a sticky on the outside that says which article, hint, plan interests you; if none then ditch the mag.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Information overload*
> 
> Irregular readers of my irregular musings will recall that I moved back to NY 3 months ago. We've been busy re-settling into our home here, and we've been busy with loads of projects around the house. You've seen what I've been up to, with refitting my workshop. What I have now is immeasurably better than what it was before I left. I always enjoyed going out there, but now I can actually get something accomplished.
> 
> ...


I sold back issues of Wood magazine to fellow LJ earlier this year! I decided that I needed the space more than the magazines and, if I ever get the cash, I would just by the CD!

In one way I am sorry to see them go but that's the way it has to be!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Information overload*
> 
> Irregular readers of my irregular musings will recall that I moved back to NY 3 months ago. We've been busy re-settling into our home here, and we've been busy with loads of projects around the house. You've seen what I've been up to, with refitting my workshop. What I have now is immeasurably better than what it was before I left. I always enjoyed going out there, but now I can actually get something accomplished.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm not getting rid of them any time soon, I just have to find a spot in the Shop for them… most likely on a shelf in my storage cabinet…
I breezed through them while watching football the other day, and there are lots of projects I could do… hence the overload… how do I choose which one to do First?

Actually that's easy, not tomorrow, we're supposed to get heavy weather all day, but by the weekend, I need to work on installing my solar collector for the shop. should be 'fun'... Saturday is the 1st day of Fall, and that means better 'working' temps out in the shop.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*1500 days ago... and current project update*

almost 4 and a half years ago; 1500 days ago (according to my 'blog list' page) I posted my first blog entry her on LJ's which was about my woodworking journey.

I'm still on that journey, and lately it has become nearly the center of my activities. I don't get out to the shop every day, but even on the days I'm not out there, I'm still doing something online related to woodworking.

Currently I'm in the midst of a massive cutting board project. Massive as in shear number of boards, not the size of any particular board:









the LOML has requested that I go into full production mode and get her a bunch of cutting boards and she's going to hit the craft fair circuit. well, I have 'plenty' of lumber, and also plenty of time on my hands at the moment, so I'm 'going for it'.

I picked up 15 bf of walnut from a local lumber supplier, but that and some new hearing protectors are the total expenditure for the project so far. I expect I'll also be picking up a bottle of TBIII before the week is out though.

In the midst of cutting the stock to width, I wound up having some serious 'binding' problems with all of the boards. I could understand if it was in the maple. I'm finally using up some rock maple I bought years back, which is among the worst 'reaction' wood on the face of the planet. However it is 'free' and I'll get through the project and buy new & better lumber when I'm done. 









I'm using Maple, Walnut and Cherry. Now cherry and maple are prone to burning, and I'm using a Woodworker II blade on my venerable TS3612. I 'should' pick up a rip blade, but that's not in the cards at the moment. All three species were very tough to cut, to the point where I was tripping the breaker on a regular basis no matter how slowly I tried to cut the 4/4 materials.

My friends over on familywoodworking.org put their collective heads together and we figured out that my blades had excessive pitch built up on them;







(note, I was checking fence alignment with the blade at that photo… with saw unplugged)
I also aligned my splitter/guard on the saw better. It still isn't 'good', but It is Much better than it has been in years. Once I put it on, and set it, it now stays put, where before it would move on every cut.

I picked up a bottle of Simple Green, and proceeded to soak, then scrub the pitch off of the teeth. Evidently, the normal concentrated formula is not good for saw blades, only the kind the orange borg sells is good for them, but I hadn't read that, so I used the 'standard' version. HOpefully one application won't affect my blades too much.

I still need to tweak the fence a bit, think I'll do that in the morning after the LOML heads off to work. 
I'm getting a pretty serious gap problem still, not quite to this extent, but noticable:









I'm pleased to report that after a good cleaning, my blades now look like this:



























Here's the stack of lumber, midway through planing to thickness.










Next I will be finishing up getting them to smooth, then will do the usual glue up, cut apart, etc… on them.

Project photos once I get them to 'finished' status.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

NedB said:


> *1500 days ago... and current project update*
> 
> almost 4 and a half years ago; 1500 days ago (according to my 'blog list' page) I posted my first blog entry her on LJ's which was about my woodworking journey.
> 
> ...


I have the ts 3650 and had th same problem when my fence went out of alignment….Yep they want to bite back when you neglect them


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *1500 days ago... and current project update*
> 
> almost 4 and a half years ago; 1500 days ago (according to my 'blog list' page) I posted my first blog entry her on LJ's which was about my woodworking journey.
> 
> ...


Bob, considering that this is probably the first time it's had any problems since I bought it, I'm pretty darned happy with how it's performed. The only reason I'd ever replace it would be to upgrade to a cabinet saw… and that's really not in the budget any time soon.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *1500 days ago... and current project update*
> 
> almost 4 and a half years ago; 1500 days ago (according to my 'blog list' page) I posted my first blog entry her on LJ's which was about my woodworking journey.
> 
> ...


Up UP & Away!

... and another LumberJock starts to Cut Up…

You are going to be B U S Y !!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *1500 days ago... and current project update*
> 
> almost 4 and a half years ago; 1500 days ago (according to my 'blog list' page) I posted my first blog entry her on LJ's which was about my woodworking journey.
> 
> ...


Joe, 
yeah, except my planer just went belly up. Looking into repairs now. Might be awhile before I'm back in action on that front.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *1500 days ago... and current project update*
> 
> almost 4 and a half years ago; 1500 days ago (according to my 'blog list' page) I posted my first blog entry her on LJ's which was about my woodworking journey.
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*End of year wrap up*

Hi folks, 
the hollydaze caught up with me, and I've honestly not been out in the shop in a week or more. (it is winter and we've got all of this nasty white stuff on the ground…)

I had a very good christmas tools wise:


















I finally have some Thompson Lathetools gouges: 1/2" detail, 1/2" V Bowl gouge and 1/4" detail gouge.










Wixey angle gauge









idetail digital caliper









Couple of pretty cool tools from Kobalt



























handsome little 'Sarge' brand pocket knife with a beautiful maple burl for the side pieces. (I'm not a knife guy, but this one is fast becoming my favorite to carry around)

I've been continuing to make cutting boards, and even had a several sales just before christmas. I had a friend from high school contact me, and order 6 small cutting boards:



























representative sample of the boards

I had another issue crop up with my recently repaired planer… not the same issue as before, and I haven't taken it to the shop for repair. I think I'm going to bite the bullet and upgrade to a DW735 sometime after the first of the year.

Cross your fingers for me, i've applied and interviewed for a dispatcher job with a large grocery distribution company, hope to have the new job by next weekend (if I get it).


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *End of year wrap up*
> 
> Hi folks,
> the hollydaze caught up with me, and I've honestly not been out in the shop in a week or more. (it is winter and we've got all of this nasty white stuff on the ground…)
> ...


Nice bunch of NEW Goodies!

Cutting boards too… All, very nice.

I know how you feel… With plenty of Cold Rain, etc. I've also managed to catch a bad cold… nose running all the time and a very rough cough… taking some stuff… not working very good… a little but, could be better…
Yesterday, the sun peeped through the clouds a little bit… I didn't feel like getting out in it!

Keep up the good work… sneeze, wipe, cough cough…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *End of year wrap up*
> 
> Hi folks,
> the hollydaze caught up with me, and I've honestly not been out in the shop in a week or more. (it is winter and we've got all of this nasty white stuff on the ground…)
> ...


Thanks Joe, 
we had the most snow in almost 2 years here in the Syracuse area Wednesday through Thursday…

19 :30 Wed:









and 03:30 thursday


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *End of year wrap up*
> 
> Hi folks,
> the hollydaze caught up with me, and I've honestly not been out in the shop in a week or more. (it is winter and we've got all of this nasty white stuff on the ground…)
> ...


Nice, Ned!


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

NedB said:


> *End of year wrap up*
> 
> Hi folks,
> the hollydaze caught up with me, and I've honestly not been out in the shop in a week or more. (it is winter and we've got all of this nasty white stuff on the ground…)
> ...


Looks like you have been a good boy throughout the year to have secured all those toys from Santa?


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Grand Plan for 2013 -ok, you can stop laughing any time now... B-D*

Hi folks, 
My thermometer is lying to me at the moment (it says 40° but I really don't believe it), so I decided to come in from the shop and thaw out my fingers for a bit. 
A little history: my shop has grown from literally a chop-saw on a picnic table to a fairly well equipped (if cold) small barn over the past 5 years. Before I built my shop, I shared shop space with my mentor for a few years, after building stuff in my yard, working out of the garden shed. I've done the typical 'buy a tool when you need it' thing, and for the most part that has worked out pretty well. I have a good solid core of tools and a fair supply of lumber on hand. I've always been great at starting a project, but not so good at finishing them however. SO it being early in the calendar year, I am going to try something new: A Plan for the year in the shop.

January is going to be simple, it is 1/3 of the way done, I have a short window of above average temperatures outside so between now and the end of that unseasonably warm weather I'm going to do a massive clean up and sort/organize. If I get enough done I'll try and turn some handles for my new Thompson lathe tools, but I'm not going to count on that happening. I left a Huge mess out in the shop getting the cutting board blitz done.

February and early March I suspect are going to be very quiet out there. I'll mostly be doing project planning and research unless we have a warmer winter than I suspect we are going to.

Later March will be when I will be getting the supplies for the projects, and I'll be starting in on them as I can time and money wise. Also, working on stocking up for my cutting board shop: Artisan Boards

April: Once the Lake subsides in our backyard from the snow run off, I'll be out in the shop as often as I can be… continuing to work on the projects from February's planning sessions. Also: Get a sub-panel run out to the shop.

May: This is when things are going to get 'interesting'. I'm going to try and do a few major projects in May: 
1) build three new Doors for the shop. One a 'man' door which will go on the long side of the shop facing the house. I"ve got the doorway framed in the shop , I just have never built one for it, I've always used the large pair of doors on the end of the building instead. THe other two doors will be replacement doors for the pair in the end of the building. I'm planning on them having large windows in the upper half, and screens so I can open them up for cross ventilation during the spring & summer. 
2) Along with the new doors, I also will be building a wrap around deck and new entrance stairs to the shop. That's always been on my list of things to do, but never made it to the top of the list. 
3)build a bump out on the North end of the shop for the 'New' dust collector I've got sitting down in VA

June : Major Production run of cutting boards and other wood items for Artisan Boards plus build a new Deck for the house.

July: support a major house renovation project; new kitchen and bath, plus trim carpentry throughout the house. More cutting boards…

August: hopefully wrap up the reno project, prep for september. still more cutting boards

September: If funds and plans coincide: Move the shop building. My shop sits on concrete pads and a stone bed, I'm going to contact a 'camp jacking' company and get a quote for relocating from the center of the yard to a corner of the yard, giving the family back the majority of the back yard. Now I just have to convince the CFO that it can be done. I know I should do that before I build the steps and new deck, but I just don't see the funds happening much before September.

October: Christmas Gifts

November: You guessed it LOTS of Cutting boards

December: clean up from November.

I'll be printing that out and posting it in the shop for the occasional laugh.

disclaimer: this plan is subject to modification at any point in the year… and is carved in Jello to begin with.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *The Grand Plan for 2013 -ok, you can stop laughing any time now... B-D*
> 
> Hi folks,
> My thermometer is lying to me at the moment (it says 40° but I really don't believe it), so I decided to come in from the shop and thaw out my fingers for a bit.
> ...


Hey, at least you MADE a plan. I sure as hell didnt! 
And who knows? If you read it enough times, you just might get some of it accomplished!
Good luck with the plan!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *The Grand Plan for 2013 -ok, you can stop laughing any time now... B-D*
> 
> Hi folks,
> My thermometer is lying to me at the moment (it says 40° but I really don't believe it), so I decided to come in from the shop and thaw out my fingers for a bit.
> ...


Thanks Joe!


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

NedB said:


> *The Grand Plan for 2013 -ok, you can stop laughing any time now... B-D*
> 
> Hi folks,
> My thermometer is lying to me at the moment (it says 40° but I really don't believe it), so I decided to come in from the shop and thaw out my fingers for a bit.
> ...


Nice to have a plan, even if you don't get it all done you'll have considerd the option and one day it will all come to fruition.

Keep up the good work.

David


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *The Grand Plan for 2013 -ok, you can stop laughing any time now... B-D*
> 
> Hi folks,
> My thermometer is lying to me at the moment (it says 40° but I really don't believe it), so I decided to come in from the shop and thaw out my fingers for a bit.
> ...


Hi gang,
as expected things have been extremely quiet out in the shop this past month. More because of work and being extremely 'beat' when I got home. I have been out of work since last summer, but that has all changed in the pasts couple of weeks. I had picked up a seasonal job with Fedex Ground. Since then I have been hired for a local school bus company, and also a new contractor job which I haven't officially 'gotten', but feel I have an excellent opportunity to get word on this Monday. The bus job seems to be decent so far, but the pay will need some 'help' in the long run.

On a very positive note, I just got an order for two large cutting boards to be shipped to a former co-worker by the end of next month. (I quoted with some lead time since winter is still here). I will be making a tool upgrade before I can complete that order though… my aging planer has broken down twice in recent months, so I'm going to upgrade to a new 13" from Steel City tool works, a helical head unit. This will go well with the 'New' DC I brought back from my parents' house in VA. I checked and the unit has a 2.5" dust port, which matches up nicely with the Shopsmith DC-3300's hose.

Now if it would just warm up to the 40's on average during the day I'll be happy.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *The Grand Plan for 2013 -ok, you can stop laughing any time now... B-D*
> 
> Hi folks,
> My thermometer is lying to me at the moment (it says 40° but I really don't believe it), so I decided to come in from the shop and thaw out my fingers for a bit.
> ...


Glad to see things are lookin' up for you Ned

God Bless ya buddy. Keep on keepin' on


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Rediscovered a Lumber Source in CNY (central NY)*

I just made a happy re-discovery of a 'local' sawyer whom I've dealt with in the past. For those in the central NY area, chime in here if you're looking for some decent hardwoods, Zach is the sawyer, and he has maple, ash, elm and hickory in 4/4 up through 10/4 at $1/bf. It may need some seasoning, but hey, that's what lumber racks are for, right? I'm planning on making a run up his way in about a month, month and a half from now, just about the time that my shop should thaw out and the slush fund for materials and tools has recovered.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Rediscovered a Lumber Source in CNY (central NY)*
> 
> I just made a happy re-discovery of a 'local' sawyer whom I've dealt with in the past. For those in the central NY area, chime in here if you're looking for some decent hardwoods, Zach is the sawyer, and he has maple, ash, elm and hickory in 4/4 up through 10/4 at $1/bf. It may need some seasoning, but hey, that's what lumber racks are for, right? I'm planning on making a run up his way in about a month, month and a half from now, just about the time that my shop should thaw out and the slush fund for materials and tools has recovered.


Got a number, email, address for him.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Rediscovered a Lumber Source in CNY (central NY)*
> 
> I just made a happy re-discovery of a 'local' sawyer whom I've dealt with in the past. For those in the central NY area, chime in here if you're looking for some decent hardwoods, Zach is the sawyer, and he has maple, ash, elm and hickory in 4/4 up through 10/4 at $1/bf. It may need some seasoning, but hey, that's what lumber racks are for, right? I'm planning on making a run up his way in about a month, month and a half from now, just about the time that my shop should thaw out and the slush fund for materials and tools has recovered.


Ned…i was begaining to worry….hadn,t see a blog from you in a while….

steve


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Rediscovered a Lumber Source in CNY (central NY)*
> 
> I just made a happy re-discovery of a 'local' sawyer whom I've dealt with in the past. For those in the central NY area, chime in here if you're looking for some decent hardwoods, Zach is the sawyer, and he has maple, ash, elm and hickory in 4/4 up through 10/4 at $1/bf. It may need some seasoning, but hey, that's what lumber racks are for, right? I'm planning on making a run up his way in about a month, month and a half from now, just about the time that my shop should thaw out and the slush fund for materials and tools has recovered.


Hunter, I think shipping would make it cost prohibitive for you…

Steve, 
just not a whole lot of fun getting frostbit fingers out in the woodshop in January! Alive & well if not all that busy right now.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*I just hope that's not a train...*

Hi gang, 
at the risk of jinxing myself, I've had a bit of good luck finally. I left my last full time job back in August, and have been looking for a better job since then with predictably little success. However the past couple of weeks have seen a change in the job market. I started a new job last week, driving school bus for a local company, and I also got a call back on another job I had applied for, the interview for that went pretty well, and Yesterday I got the call back and a verbal offer from them. I will get the formal offer today.

edit… Forgot to mention what the new job is… I'll be doing courier work delivering prescriptions to nursing homes from a centrally located commercial pharmacy. (as opposed to a public pharmacy, this one solely distributes to institutions). 
SO the light at the end of the long dark tunnel has appeared, now I have to make something of it!

Looks to be a decent opportunity to make some money, and will also allow me shop time, between the two jobs I might actually get a couple of new toyls later this year!


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

NedB said:


> *I just hope that's not a train...*
> 
> Hi gang,
> at the risk of jinxing myself, I've had a bit of good luck finally. I left my last full time job back in August, and have been looking for a better job since then with predictably little success. However the past couple of weeks have seen a change in the job market. I started a new job last week, driving school bus for a local company, and I also got a call back on another job I had applied for, the interview for that went pretty well, and Yesterday I got the call back and a verbal offer from them. I will get the formal offer today.
> ...


Congratulations. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## prattman (Aug 8, 2012)

NedB said:


> *I just hope that's not a train...*
> 
> Hi gang,
> at the risk of jinxing myself, I've had a bit of good luck finally. I left my last full time job back in August, and have been looking for a better job since then with predictably little success. However the past couple of weeks have seen a change in the job market. I started a new job last week, driving school bus for a local company, and I also got a call back on another job I had applied for, the interview for that went pretty well, and Yesterday I got the call back and a verbal offer from them. I will get the formal offer today.
> ...


there is always a light at the end of that tunnel, congrats on the new jobs.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *I just hope that's not a train...*
> 
> Hi gang,
> at the risk of jinxing myself, I've had a bit of good luck finally. I left my last full time job back in August, and have been looking for a better job since then with predictably little success. However the past couple of weeks have seen a change in the job market. I started a new job last week, driving school bus for a local company, and I also got a call back on another job I had applied for, the interview for that went pretty well, and Yesterday I got the call back and a verbal offer from them. I will get the formal offer today.
> ...


Thanks! I honestly wouldn't have taken the bus job had the other one come up first, however I'll soldier on and do both for awhile, times are tight and as the song goes…
I owe, I owe so off to work I go!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *I just hope that's not a train...*
> 
> Hi gang,
> at the risk of jinxing myself, I've had a bit of good luck finally. I left my last full time job back in August, and have been looking for a better job since then with predictably little success. However the past couple of weeks have seen a change in the job market. I started a new job last week, driving school bus for a local company, and I also got a call back on another job I had applied for, the interview for that went pretty well, and Yesterday I got the call back and a verbal offer from them. I will get the formal offer today.
> ...


*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!*

Sounds like Employment is FINALLY on an Upswing!! (For Real)!!
... let's hope the trend continues…!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *I just hope that's not a train...*
> 
> Hi gang,
> at the risk of jinxing myself, I've had a bit of good luck finally. I left my last full time job back in August, and have been looking for a better job since then with predictably little success. However the past couple of weeks have seen a change in the job market. I started a new job last week, driving school bus for a local company, and I also got a call back on another job I had applied for, the interview for that went pretty well, and Yesterday I got the call back and a verbal offer from them. I will get the formal offer today.
> ...


Congrats Ned. Glad to hear the good news. Happy for ya Buddy

Now If I'd just get a reply (or two) from some of the resumes I've sent out ….


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

NedB said:


> *I just hope that's not a train...*
> 
> Hi gang,
> at the risk of jinxing myself, I've had a bit of good luck finally. I left my last full time job back in August, and have been looking for a better job since then with predictably little success. However the past couple of weeks have seen a change in the job market. I started a new job last week, driving school bus for a local company, and I also got a call back on another job I had applied for, the interview for that went pretty well, and Yesterday I got the call back and a verbal offer from them. I will get the formal offer today.
> ...


Well done mate, every cloud has a silver lining. I hope you enjoy the work.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *I just hope that's not a train...*
> 
> Hi gang,
> at the risk of jinxing myself, I've had a bit of good luck finally. I left my last full time job back in August, and have been looking for a better job since then with predictably little success. However the past couple of weeks have seen a change in the job market. I started a new job last week, driving school bus for a local company, and I also got a call back on another job I had applied for, the interview for that went pretty well, and Yesterday I got the call back and a verbal offer from them. I will get the formal offer today.
> ...


so much for that idea… the 2nd job didn't Lose me (much) money, but it isn't making what was inferred either, so I've put in notice and will try for something else.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *I just hope that's not a train...*
> 
> Hi gang,
> at the risk of jinxing myself, I've had a bit of good luck finally. I left my last full time job back in August, and have been looking for a better job since then with predictably little success. However the past couple of weeks have seen a change in the job market. I started a new job last week, driving school bus for a local company, and I also got a call back on another job I had applied for, the interview for that went pretty well, and Yesterday I got the call back and a verbal offer from them. I will get the formal offer today.
> ...


I hate it when potential employers outright lie about what they intend to do, etc.

... you're better off without them… I don't think you would want an employer like that…

Just keep plugging away…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Back in the shop (soon)*

My almost 8 yr. old DW734 has seen better days. and I pulled the trigger on a new Steel City 40100 13" planer as an investment in my cutting board venture. I also ordered a pair of Bowclamp cauls and a set of replacement wrenches for my PC router.

While I'm waiting for the planer to arrive, I'm going to be doing a bit of Spring cleaning, since spring has finally sprung and I won't freeze out in the shop. I'll update with photos once I get some progress done.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Back in the shop (soon)*
> 
> My almost 8 yr. old DW734 has seen better days. and I pulled the trigger on a new Steel City 40100 13" planer as an investment in my cutting board venture. I also ordered a pair of Bowclamp cauls and a set of replacement wrenches for my PC router.
> 
> While I'm waiting for the planer to arrive, I'm going to be doing a bit of Spring cleaning, since spring has finally sprung and I won't freeze out in the shop. I'll update with photos once I get some progress done.


What made you choose this over the Dewalt 735?

I'm sure the Steel City will work good for you… it seems like all of their products are GOOD!

Now, for some cutting boards! LOL

Have fun with your new tool & be safe.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Back in the shop (soon)*
> 
> My almost 8 yr. old DW734 has seen better days. and I pulled the trigger on a new Steel City 40100 13" planer as an investment in my cutting board venture. I also ordered a pair of Bowclamp cauls and a set of replacement wrenches for my PC router.
> 
> While I'm waiting for the planer to arrive, I'm going to be doing a bit of Spring cleaning, since spring has finally sprung and I won't freeze out in the shop. I'll update with photos once I get some progress done.


Joe, 
as nice as the DW735 is, it isn't $400 nicer than the Steel city… so ultimately, what I could afford was the Steel City. Actually, if I had the money, I'd go for the Helical Head version, which is also over $600… also, my 'new' DC has a 2.5" hose, and the steel city comes with the correct fitting for that already. 
I need to get busy out there in the shop, it is almost show season and I have to build up some stock!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Back in the shop (soon)*
> 
> My almost 8 yr. old DW734 has seen better days. and I pulled the trigger on a new Steel City 40100 13" planer as an investment in my cutting board venture. I also ordered a pair of Bowclamp cauls and a set of replacement wrenches for my PC router.
> 
> While I'm waiting for the planer to arrive, I'm going to be doing a bit of Spring cleaning, since spring has finally sprung and I won't freeze out in the shop. I'll update with photos once I get some progress done.


Very good reasons…

Yes, I dream / drool over those Helical Heads & how nice they are… They really convert the tool into a completely different one! LOTS of money though… Someday, maybe the prices will drop… hope so, anyway.

I got my 735 off of ebay & was very lucky…

You can get a lot of good wood for the differences! LOL

Thank you.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Back in the shop (soon)*
> 
> My almost 8 yr. old DW734 has seen better days. and I pulled the trigger on a new Steel City 40100 13" planer as an investment in my cutting board venture. I also ordered a pair of Bowclamp cauls and a set of replacement wrenches for my PC router.
> 
> While I'm waiting for the planer to arrive, I'm going to be doing a bit of Spring cleaning, since spring has finally sprung and I won't freeze out in the shop. I'll update with photos once I get some progress done.


From what I hear the DeWalt DW735 is a good planer.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Back in the shop (soon)*
> 
> My almost 8 yr. old DW734 has seen better days. and I pulled the trigger on a new Steel City 40100 13" planer as an investment in my cutting board venture. I also ordered a pair of Bowclamp cauls and a set of replacement wrenches for my PC router.
> 
> While I'm waiting for the planer to arrive, I'm going to be doing a bit of Spring cleaning, since spring has finally sprung and I won't freeze out in the shop. I'll update with photos once I get some progress done.


CJ, so it is, but it sure wasn't 'doable' money wise right now. Neither was the Steel City*, if* I were just picking up a new tool to have the tool. I have a stack of cutting boards in progress, and with my planer down I'm dead in the wate, however. SO I Invested in the new planer. I got the least expensive one which also gave me the features I need to get the job done. Someday, I hope to step up a level to a combination planer/sander/saw from woodmastertools.com.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*sometimes you just have to walk away...*

after getting the shop in relative order, I decided to try my hand at turning and carving some spoons as a 'getting back into the swing of things' project after the winter.

yeah….right…

I cut several spoonish shapes out of some poplar, figuring, hey it's a soft-er hardwood, easy to carve, right? suuure. I dig out my spoon plane, and my hook blade and proceed to go through all of the blanks in short order, saving just one of them, which wound up as a spatula instead of a spoon.

oh, and I discovered that my spoon plane blade is indeed sharp… note to self, get a chain mail glove… asap, this will help keep the bright red stuff off of the product.

then I grab a piece of 'dunno' wood, which was a bit thicker than the poplar, and instead of cutting the shape, then carving the bowl out, I scooped out the bowl, Then cut the rough handle etc… intending on turning the handle down to round on the lathe. can't manage to do that, the handle looks like an angry drunk beaver with halitosis attacked it, and then just as I try and get it smoothed out I hear a squeak, then a snap and the 'bowl' end of the spoon just disappears.

mutter, mutter, curse….

ok, grab a hunk of maple and start cutting out a pair of spoon blanks on the bandsaw… evidently symmetry is not something I can manage on the bandsaw tonight either.

I turned out the lights, locked up the shop and came in to dinner.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *sometimes you just have to walk away...*
> 
> after getting the shop in relative order, I decided to try my hand at turning and carving some spoons as a 'getting back into the swing of things' project after the winter.
> 
> ...


Yep, Poplar is deceivingly harder than it looks… I love it… you can Finish it to look any way you like it!

Good luck…

Gotta go… Later…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *sometimes you just have to walk away...*
> 
> after getting the shop in relative order, I decided to try my hand at turning and carving some spoons as a 'getting back into the swing of things' project after the winter.
> 
> ...


Well, I hope you had a good dinner and a good night's sleep… and a good day…

... all ready to tackle it again…

Visualize the process in your mind… dry run too, if can do it… Then, go for real with power. LOL

Take care & don't get rushed…

Be SAFE…

Later…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*New Tool in the shop!*

My old DW734 was making some really weird noises the last time I used it, and I've had it in the shop twice at $100 a pop to get it up and running… well, this would be the third time and at that rate I figured I might as well get a new planer. I may still get the 734 fixed, but probably will put it up for sale at a discounted rate and let the next guy fix it.










I ordered and received a new Steel City 40100 13" planer. It is your basic lunchbox planer, no cutterhead lock (one feature I miss from the DW734),

One nice feature it did come with is the dust chute, which has both 4" and 2.5" inputs (same chute, just additional plastic for the 2.5"). My 'new' DC has a 2.5" hose, and it works quite well with the new planer.










just for fun a quick mp4 of the new planer and DC working together, pardon the really dark view, and the wobbly camera work…





I bought the planer so I can get cranking on some more cutting boards in the next few weeks. I just applied to and was accepted to sell some cutting boards at an area craft show coming up in July.

My shop was 'clogged' with bed parts for my most recent project, and I still have a few boards left over sitting around in there. I need to stash them in the 'these arent' the boards you're looking for' corner of the shop and move on to something more productive this coming week.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

NedB said:


> *New Tool in the shop!*
> 
> My old DW734 was making some really weird noises the last time I used it, and I've had it in the shop twice at $100 a pop to get it up and running… well, this would be the third time and at that rate I figured I might as well get a new planer. I may still get the 734 fixed, but probably will put it up for sale at a discounted rate and let the next guy fix it.
> 
> ...


congrats on the new planer.i have the 734 and it performed well for me so far.
enjoy and hope you have good fortune at your upcoming show.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *New Tool in the shop!*
> 
> My old DW734 was making some really weird noises the last time I used it, and I've had it in the shop twice at $100 a pop to get it up and running… well, this would be the third time and at that rate I figured I might as well get a new planer. I may still get the 734 fixed, but probably will put it up for sale at a discounted rate and let the next guy fix it.
> 
> ...


I really liked it over the years, but I think something is amiss in the gear-train right now, I may still fix it as I said.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *New Tool in the shop!*
> 
> My old DW734 was making some really weird noises the last time I used it, and I've had it in the shop twice at $100 a pop to get it up and running… well, this would be the third time and at that rate I figured I might as well get a new planer. I may still get the 734 fixed, but probably will put it up for sale at a discounted rate and let the next guy fix it.
> 
> ...


Yeah BUDDY! 
New tools are ALWAYS nice!

Enjoy


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

NedB said:


> *New Tool in the shop!*
> 
> My old DW734 was making some really weird noises the last time I used it, and I've had it in the shop twice at $100 a pop to get it up and running… well, this would be the third time and at that rate I figured I might as well get a new planer. I may still get the 734 fixed, but probably will put it up for sale at a discounted rate and let the next guy fix it.
> 
> ...


Always fun to get started with new tools. I hope you make the most of it. Enjoy


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Stop the Bus I want to get off!*

I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'

As i mentioned, at my new job, my shift will be evenings and I will also cover one weekend day for dispatch, really means being available on the phone and a couple of hours a day on site when the loads are distributed. I could be in my shop making sawdust the rest of the time, and after next Friday that is my plan.

I have a craft show coming up in 2 months and I need to get cranking on production, I want to have a wide variety of boards on hand as the show is in a town where there i$ $ome $eriou$ ca$h to be made. Small college town, bedroom community to Syracuse and lots of the hoi poloi live there. The show is in support of their volunteer ambulance corps, so the locals turn out and shop hard there.

SO time to put my new planer into gear, get some stock dressed down and get to making boards…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new job I hope it all works out the way you want it to.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim! It is the first 'full time' with benefits jobs I have found in almost a year. Pulling hard for it to work out!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Very good, Ned!

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !*

Hope you get squared away without any surprises & all goes smooth!

Sounds like you're going to be a lot happier in your new job!

Good Luck!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


congrats on the new job,wish the best for you.its always good to have more time to make saw dust…..


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Good Going Ned!
Hope the New Job is everything you wanted!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


I hope that you do well with your new work and also with your upcoming craft shows.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Congrats, Ned I started a new job as well.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Good luck on the new job, I would however resist the urge to say too much on the Wednesday meet. Sometimes a loose tongue can come back and bite you on the backside sometime in the future . And besides, conduct yourself with grace, then no one can have excuse to say a bad word.

Hope all goes well at the show and you make some serious lolly!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new job. Hey is that pink elephant in your avatar the one from the mini golf place in Owego?


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Ed, Pink elephant? *What* Pink Elephant? 

exactly… I was down there a couple of weeks ago and saw that, had to take a photo just for fun.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Unless somebody bought it recently, I think they're closed


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Ed, 
yeah I think I saw a for sale sign on it. However it might just be down for the off season.

On the job front, I've finished up with the bus company, and now am full time with the management position. Yeah me!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Stop the Bus I want to get off!*
> 
> I started a new management job yesterday, and that of course is exciting! I will be managing a 'fleet' of contractors who deliver pharmaceuticals in and around central NY. This is all well and good, but I'm still a week away from leaving my bus driver's job. I put in my notice for next friday, and this morning I'm wishing it was already Friday. I want to be out of there for two reasons, the new job has a great amount of flexibility in the hours I will be working, and the social environment at the bus barn just drives me up a wall. I will be hard pressed on wednesday when we have our weekly meeting not to stand up and say 'people, you work with children, you don't have to act like they do though…'
> 
> ...


Very good, Ned… Good LUCK… Hope you are the happiest with your new job than ever before.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Busy Busy Busy...*

Hi gang! I'm alive and well, just really busy with my new job.

I'm a manager for a small courier service, and I do both deliveries still (I was a driver, took a mgt position for more $), as well as manage the 'fleet' of independent contractor drivers, as well as coordinate with our three main customers etc…

I just picked up a new car for work. My aged and rapidly aging Buick Rendezvous was showing her age; I may still fix her up, but most likely she'll just sit in the yard until we trade her in on a 'new' family SUV.










That's my new Aveo5… econobucket, yet fairly well 'loaded' features wise. Cruise, air, power windows etc…

even a small car can still be a lumber hauler though… buddy of mine is moving and didn't want to haul about 45bf of cherry 'shorts' to the new house. SO I went over and helped him out (at $3/bf!)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Busy Busy Busy...*
> 
> Hi gang! I'm alive and well, just really busy with my new job.
> 
> ...


LOOKS COOL, Ned!

Sure nice to see that it passed the acid test… nice haul of wood! LOL

Sounds like you got a COOL, efficient car… perfect for the job!

Be safe…

Thank you.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Busy Busy Busy...*
> 
> Hi gang! I'm alive and well, just really busy with my new job.
> 
> ...


Nice car, Ned.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Busy Busy Busy...*
> 
> Hi gang! I'm alive and well, just really busy with my new job.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear from ya ned…I know about working those kinda hours….


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Busy Busy Busy...*
> 
> Hi gang! I'm alive and well, just really busy with my new job.
> 
> ...


My first tank of gas I got just a hair under 28mpg with somewhat 'aggressive' driving at a couple of points (I was late to get back to make a run, had to rush)... so there are better vehicles out there mpg wise, but this is a used car, one that I could 'afford', and I'm not buying a New car to run on this job.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Greetings from beyond the edge of the world*

Hi gang, 
I know some of you have thought I fell over the edge of the world… Not at all. 
I simply haven't had much blog time, or if I did have time, I didn't have a lot of progress to report.










That is what I've been 'up to', and who really needed to see yet another set of end grain boards in progress here on LJ's?

the LOML booked me into a show this coming weekend, and I've been out in the shop 









going through all of the necessary steps to get those boards ready for the show.










My new planer is working out great! I couldn't be happier with the purchase! My Shopsmith DC is working well too, but I'm fast coming to the conclusion that a Dust Deputy is in my future after this week. I'll need to get another 2 1/2" hose and so forth, but hopefully after this weekend I'll have some shop money to play with. The Dust Deputy and a Ridgid spindle/belt sander are on my very short list of tools right now.










more later… just took a short break for some water and clean air…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Greetings from beyond the edge of the world*
> 
> Hi gang,
> I know some of you have thought I fell over the edge of the world… Not at all.
> ...


More… More… More…

Take it off…

All the way off…

LOL


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Greetings from beyond the edge of the world*
> 
> Hi gang,
> I know some of you have thought I fell over the edge of the world… Not at all.
> ...


Joe, I've almost 'run out of time'... I have about four or so small boards worth of strips I can glue up, but today is my 'last' day that I have time before my show this weekend.

I know one thing, except for a few orders from friends, I'm done with cutting boards for awhile. I've got several shop projects I want to make, and the shop itself needs a massive clean out after the past month of activity.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Greetings from beyond the edge of the world*
> 
> Hi gang,
> I know some of you have thought I fell over the edge of the world… Not at all.
> ...


So the bottom line is…. The reason you haven't been here much is you been *SLACKIN*!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Greetings from beyond the edge of the world*
> 
> Hi gang,
> I know some of you have thought I fell over the edge of the world… Not at all.
> ...


LOL! yep, shop wise I have been!









sampling of the batch… largest by area, mid size and small daily user boards









all maple









maple, cherry walnut










one board cherry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Greetings from beyond the edge of the world*
> 
> Hi gang,
> I know some of you have thought I fell over the edge of the world… Not at all.
> ...


COOL stuff, Ned…

You shouldn't have any trouble selling those…
... looking fwd to seeing them after they're Finished…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*First show, plus new job among other thoughts. *

Hi folks, 
been a very busy couple of months. The new job is going very well, in fact this past week, I got the nod and was promoted to site manager for the courier service finally.

I knew it would be 'different'... and it was in fact that, but it was a 'good' different, and the pay will be nice when it hits the bank account next week. I had been covering routes that brought it up close to that pay rate before, but now I'm busier than ever and getting more base pay to boot. New tools are on the horizon!

As I mentioned awhile back, I had a busy June… getting ready for my first show. I made a bunch of rookie mistakes, but had a decent weekend, and at Least didn't 'lose' money… I made my 'booth' rental back, plus a pittance extra. I 'know' the rules now about the chair etc… and better presentation etc… My DW is a craftshow veteran, and she was 'supposed' to help run the booth… but honestly, she spent more time next door with her former boss than she did in my booth. Our agreement had been, I make, you sell… but that didn't work out quite so well. we shall see if I bother to book more shows for the fall. At least I have plenty of stock on hand. 
here are a few images from the show.














































OK… onward and upward!
I've got some house projects to fund, and our school taxes are due next month, but I'm planning on a few new tools out in the shop in the coming weeks…

I'm aiming at just two 'important' tools, perhaps three. I want to finally get a 'real' wolverine sharpening system. I tried to make my own, but it just wasn't the same. I have the fingernail jig, now I just need the 'rest' of the system.

Ridgid oscilating spindle/belt sander

and the third is a work in progress. I started making a portable router table awhile back. Found I have too much clutter in the shop, so I'm thinking I may just bite the bullet and put an inset wing in my tablesaw instead. I have a plate, I just need to mount it in a table, and put said table into the saw.

On the personal front, I've been so busy of late, that I've been shedding pounds and inches… to the point where I had to pick up some new clothes for work, the old ones were hanging off of me and my DW pointed out one day that it really didn't flatter me. SO I picked up some new work appropriate shirts and slack. two sizes slimmer than I was wearing!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *First show, plus new job among other thoughts. *
> 
> Hi folks,
> been a very busy couple of months. The new job is going very well, in fact this past week, I got the nod and was promoted to site manager for the courier service finally.
> ...


I'm happy for you that your New Job is getting better & better… the way you knew it would be…

On your display booth… Looks like you have a lot of cutting boards…
Maybe too many on display…

Might be better to cut down on the ones out on the table, storing the rest in boxes under the table…
... and display good examples of what you have not having any duplicates…

That way, perhaps the eyes will be drawn to key individual points instead of a hodge-podge…

Just a thought…

That was the first thing that entered my mind when looking at your pictures.

You should be able sell those COOL cutting boards!

Thanks for the update…
You're doing good!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

NedB said:


> *First show, plus new job among other thoughts. *
> 
> Hi folks,
> been a very busy couple of months. The new job is going very well, in fact this past week, I got the nod and was promoted to site manager for the courier service finally.
> ...


glad to hear the new job is going great and you've been sheding pounds,always a good thing to do.wish i could.
great looking cutting boards very nice work.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

NedB said:


> *First show, plus new job among other thoughts. *
> 
> Hi folks,
> been a very busy couple of months. The new job is going very well, in fact this past week, I got the nod and was promoted to site manager for the courier service finally.
> ...


Nice boards ned….congrats on sheding the LBS to


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

NedB said:


> *First show, plus new job among other thoughts. *
> 
> Hi folks,
> been a very busy couple of months. The new job is going very well, in fact this past week, I got the nod and was promoted to site manager for the courier service finally.
> ...


My thoughts on display - Consider making some racks to hold your cutting boards upright at a slight angle. That way the customers can see more at once, and it would look more attractive and organized.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *First show, plus new job among other thoughts. *
> 
> Hi folks,
> been a very busy couple of months. The new job is going very well, in fact this past week, I got the nod and was promoted to site manager for the courier service finally.
> ...


This was my first show, and I *barely* had time with the new job to get the Boards done, let alone any display or signage.

my DW has plans for the evolution of the booth, I'm going to let her work on them, as I won't have time to do shows much because of my new position at work. I will definitely be making some displays/boxes for showcasing the product.

Thanks guys, the weight loss is a function of the job… I'm out doing a lot of walking when I make my deliveries. Feels good, hoping to keep it up as the year winds down. Have to see, I gave up one very busy run to free up time for payroll/admin functions, but I'm keeping busy just the same.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*building my version of the Ultimate Tool Stand and rearranging the shop*

I've got a very small shop footprint, which means that every square foot is important (yes, I know, what shop, no matter what size is that not the case?). To that end, I've always had the idea in the back of my mind that the Ultimate Tool Stand design from american woodworker magazine. There have been several built 'here', but I never felt the need to finalize it. 
Years ago, I started building a version of it, but 'stopped' after I made the top part of the design:










I mounted that to the wall, which has worked out ok, but I want mobility and a place to 'park' my tablesaw out of the way in the shop.

I started yesterday by digging a torsion box I had stored away out. I need to pick up some hardware in the morning so I can mount the casters. Once I get the 'base' ready, I'll cut some 2×6's into legs and dig out the kreg jig to mount them. The original UTS used plywood boxes to support the top, but I don't have a good way to get the sheet goods home at the moment.










Here is my shop floorplan:









My idea is to park the UTS where the chop saw now sits (same footprint, only mobile) The TS will also be able to park there, with a bit of judicious back and fill since the UTS is on wheels. I'm considering moving my newfangled bench out of the SE corner, and putting my storage cabinet back in that corner.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *building my version of the Ultimate Tool Stand and rearranging the shop*
> 
> I've got a very small shop footprint, which means that every square foot is important (yes, I know, what shop, no matter what size is that not the case?). To that end, I've always had the idea in the back of my mind that the Ultimate Tool Stand design from american woodworker magazine. There have been several built 'here', but I never felt the need to finalize it.
> Years ago, I started building a version of it, but 'stopped' after I made the top part of the design:
> ...


Sounds like a good idea…

I think I'd like to be get Around that NewFangled bench… a little more…

Good idea on how you used that UTS top! LOL


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *building my version of the Ultimate Tool Stand and rearranging the shop*
> 
> I've got a very small shop footprint, which means that every square foot is important (yes, I know, what shop, no matter what size is that not the case?). To that end, I've always had the idea in the back of my mind that the Ultimate Tool Stand design from american woodworker magazine. There have been several built 'here', but I never felt the need to finalize it.
> Years ago, I started building a version of it, but 'stopped' after I made the top part of the design:
> ...












tore the chop saw stand apart tonight…










Kreg jigs are so much fun!










Yeah it's a little wobbly, but the 2×6's are to hold up the top… I'll add a piece of ply for diagonal stability tomorrow…










got a 'deal' on the 1/4 sheet of plywood at the borg… 1/2 price… or $6.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *building my version of the Ultimate Tool Stand and rearranging the shop*
> 
> I've got a very small shop footprint, which means that every square foot is important (yes, I know, what shop, no matter what size is that not the case?). To that end, I've always had the idea in the back of my mind that the Ultimate Tool Stand design from american woodworker magazine. There have been several built 'here', but I never felt the need to finalize it.
> Years ago, I started building a version of it, but 'stopped' after I made the top part of the design:
> ...


Nice going!

COOL!


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

NedB said:


> *building my version of the Ultimate Tool Stand and rearranging the shop*
> 
> I've got a very small shop footprint, which means that every square foot is important (yes, I know, what shop, no matter what size is that not the case?). To that end, I've always had the idea in the back of my mind that the Ultimate Tool Stand design from american woodworker magazine. There have been several built 'here', but I never felt the need to finalize it.
> Years ago, I started building a version of it, but 'stopped' after I made the top part of the design:
> ...


Good work Ned, I was making some jigs myself over the weekend although not on the scale of yours.

I like your inovation.

David


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *building my version of the Ultimate Tool Stand and rearranging the shop*
> 
> I've got a very small shop footprint, which means that every square foot is important (yes, I know, what shop, no matter what size is that not the case?). To that end, I've always had the idea in the back of my mind that the Ultimate Tool Stand design from american woodworker magazine. There have been several built 'here', but I never felt the need to finalize it.
> Years ago, I started building a version of it, but 'stopped' after I made the top part of the design:
> ...


Thanks guys, the more I look at it, the happier I am that I'm making this upgrade. I am 'tired' of using my TS as a workbench. I'm hoping to park it in the corner when not cutting something, and use this, OR my newfangled bench as the center bench in the shop. Not sure which will wind up there, but one or the other will Have to!

I have to step very carefully in the shop at the moment… I've got boards, cut offs and all sorts of other trip hazards in there because of this move. LOL.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Fall is almost here... some new tools in the shop*

Hi gang, 
Still haven't 'finished' my ultimate tool stand, but thought I'd share some late night/early morning tool thoughts with you. My management job at the courier service has been keeping me hopping lately… and I've barely had any time to sleep, let alone get any shop time in the past couple of weeks. I had three drivers leave, and while I had interviews going on, and hiring etc… I've had to cover the routes with other drivers and take up the slack myself. This past friday was a real 'bear', and was about the worst I've seen in terms of 'crunch time'. On the plus side, there are two drivers in the pipeline for me, one starts later today, the other I hope to have running later this week. The third… I'll cope for awhile without him, until I can hire a utility infielder. While I've been filling in on routes, I've been getting a nice 'slush fund' build up and some new tool are either here, or on the near horizon.

Enough about work, on to the tools!

My birthday was last month, and I received a Oneway Wolverine sharpening system. I still have to get it out to the shop and set up, but I have it! I'm hoping that once things settle down at work, I can schedule some down time and do some turning! I also got a nice check, which instantly transformed itself into an Oneida Dust deputy, just the do it yourself version, not the big kit. That's actually on my short to do list this weekend. I'm not doing any runs (unless the wheels fall off somewhere…), so I'm going to 'treat' myself to a full day out in the shop… finishing the tool stand, and rearranging one entire end of my shop. My eldest son is in town, and I'm going to put him to work out there with me for as much as I can… I need a second set of hands to move the large cabinet, plus my newfangled bench.

I'm also planning on taking my next weekend off and finishing the insulation job on the shop. My passive solar project never really worked all that well last fall, but I'm also going to get that completed by the end of the month. I'm hoping that this winter I won't have to shut down the shop as completely as I have in the past, or for as long… 
My plan is to install a removable drop ceiling at the top sill level of my shop. I'm going to use 2" rigid insulation, which a quick sketch tells me I will need 8 sheets to cover my 12×20' ceiling. Add in a couple of 12' long 2×4's to hold up the panels and I'm looking at about $300 or so. I'll also add in about another dozen 2×4's to frame out my solar collector… see earlier blog entries… this year I have the cash and I figure a couple of weekends ought to do to get that built.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Fall is almost here... some new tools in the shop*
> 
> Hi gang,
> Still haven't 'finished' my ultimate tool stand, but thought I'd share some late night/early morning tool thoughts with you. My management job at the courier service has been keeping me hopping lately… and I've barely had any time to sleep, let alone get any shop time in the past couple of weeks. I had three drivers leave, and while I had interviews going on, and hiring etc… I've had to cover the routes with other drivers and take up the slack myself. This past friday was a real 'bear', and was about the worst I've seen in terms of 'crunch time'. On the plus side, there are two drivers in the pipeline for me, one starts later today, the other I hope to have running later this week. The third… I'll cope for awhile without him, until I can hire a utility infielder. While I've been filling in on routes, I've been getting a nice 'slush fund' build up and some new tool are either here, or on the near horizon.
> ...


Sounds good ned!...keep us posted..i always read your blogs…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Fall is almost here... some new tools in the shop*
> 
> Hi gang,
> Still haven't 'finished' my ultimate tool stand, but thought I'd share some late night/early morning tool thoughts with you. My management job at the courier service has been keeping me hopping lately… and I've barely had any time to sleep, let alone get any shop time in the past couple of weeks. I had three drivers leave, and while I had interviews going on, and hiring etc… I've had to cover the routes with other drivers and take up the slack myself. This past friday was a real 'bear', and was about the worst I've seen in terms of 'crunch time'. On the plus side, there are two drivers in the pipeline for me, one starts later today, the other I hope to have running later this week. The third… I'll cope for awhile without him, until I can hire a utility infielder. While I've been filling in on routes, I've been getting a nice 'slush fund' build up and some new tool are either here, or on the near horizon.
> ...












newfangled bench in a different corner…










my messy storage cabinet… really need to sort through that pile of stuff, eh?










my dust deputy set up in progress… waiting on another hose, but that'll go in line between the tools and my DC.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Fall is almost here... some new tools in the shop*
> 
> Hi gang,
> Still haven't 'finished' my ultimate tool stand, but thought I'd share some late night/early morning tool thoughts with you. My management job at the courier service has been keeping me hopping lately… and I've barely had any time to sleep, let alone get any shop time in the past couple of weeks. I had three drivers leave, and while I had interviews going on, and hiring etc… I've had to cover the routes with other drivers and take up the slack myself. This past friday was a real 'bear', and was about the worst I've seen in terms of 'crunch time'. On the plus side, there are two drivers in the pipeline for me, one starts later today, the other I hope to have running later this week. The third… I'll cope for awhile without him, until I can hire a utility infielder. While I've been filling in on routes, I've been getting a nice 'slush fund' build up and some new tool are either here, or on the near horizon.
> ...


Good progress…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Fall is almost here... some new tools in the shop*
> 
> Hi gang,
> Still haven't 'finished' my ultimate tool stand, but thought I'd share some late night/early morning tool thoughts with you. My management job at the courier service has been keeping me hopping lately… and I've barely had any time to sleep, let alone get any shop time in the past couple of weeks. I had three drivers leave, and while I had interviews going on, and hiring etc… I've had to cover the routes with other drivers and take up the slack myself. This past friday was a real 'bear', and was about the worst I've seen in terms of 'crunch time'. On the plus side, there are two drivers in the pipeline for me, one starts later today, the other I hope to have running later this week. The third… I'll cope for awhile without him, until I can hire a utility infielder. While I've been filling in on routes, I've been getting a nice 'slush fund' build up and some new tool are either here, or on the near horizon.
> ...


Link to a video proving that my Dust Deputy works!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Polar Vortex & other thoughts. *

OK gang, 
I've finally 'surfaced' from a work caused hiatus, now here it is the end of January and I'm jonesing for shop time. Unfortunately it is hovering around 0° outside. I live in central NY, and I'm pretty unimpressed with cold and snow as a rule. 0° however is a hard limit for me. I'll go out and do my job, but I'm certainly not going to go out and make much in the way of sawdust.

Work has changed for me this past week. I stepped down as manager back to being just a driver for the courier service I am contracted with. I did this for more family time, and a whole lot less stress.

This will eventually lead to more shop time once the weather improves. I've got my insulation project waiting for me, I bought it back in October intending to put a dropped ceiling to keep the 'heat' in. Didn't happen, and it hasn't mattered. I've been out in the shop exactly twice since I picked up the 2" rigid insulation pieces.

My wife and I sold a fair number of cutting boards this fall, so I'm going to be cranking up the planer and so forth once it gets warmer. (Heck, I'll settle for just about freezing…) She does a great job at sales, I'll stick to making the product, and we'll be hitting the show circuit this spring.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

NedB said:


> *Polar Vortex & other thoughts. *
> 
> OK gang,
> I've finally 'surfaced' from a work caused hiatus, now here it is the end of January and I'm jonesing for shop time. Unfortunately it is hovering around 0° outside. I live in central NY, and I'm pretty unimpressed with cold and snow as a rule. 0° however is a hard limit for me. I'll go out and do my job, but I'm certainly not going to go out and make much in the way of sawdust.
> ...


We just moved from Cicero down to Austin, TX. We moved just after the first round of Polar vortex about 3 weeks ago. I must say that the two times they have had a little ice down here and cancelled school I had to laugh. But I sure am glad that I'm not there for the current round of it. Before I left I was telling friends that NY certainly wasn't giving me any reason to regret leaving. Good luck staying warm!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Polar Vortex & other thoughts. *
> 
> OK gang,
> I've finally 'surfaced' from a work caused hiatus, now here it is the end of January and I'm jonesing for shop time. Unfortunately it is hovering around 0° outside. I live in central NY, and I'm pretty unimpressed with cold and snow as a rule. 0° however is a hard limit for me. I'll go out and do my job, but I'm certainly not going to go out and make much in the way of sawdust.
> ...


Brian, 
Austin is a great city, hope your move went well, and you enjoy it down in takes-us!


----------



## 2x4xDoug (May 10, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Polar Vortex & other thoughts. *
> 
> OK gang,
> I've finally 'surfaced' from a work caused hiatus, now here it is the end of January and I'm jonesing for shop time. Unfortunately it is hovering around 0° outside. I live in central NY, and I'm pretty unimpressed with cold and snow as a rule. 0° however is a hard limit for me. I'll go out and do my job, but I'm certainly not going to go out and make much in the way of sawdust.
> ...


I live northern Indiana and this winter has been a tough one for us. The garage is so cold that my wife is lettin me carve in the living room!


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

NedB said:


> *Polar Vortex & other thoughts. *
> 
> OK gang,
> I've finally 'surfaced' from a work caused hiatus, now here it is the end of January and I'm jonesing for shop time. Unfortunately it is hovering around 0° outside. I live in central NY, and I'm pretty unimpressed with cold and snow as a rule. 0° however is a hard limit for me. I'll go out and do my job, but I'm certainly not going to go out and make much in the way of sawdust.
> ...


Good to hear from ya ned…what kinda cutting boards you got left? wife wants one….rather buy one from a lumberjock than from the store…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Polar Vortex & other thoughts. *
> 
> OK gang,
> I've finally 'surfaced' from a work caused hiatus, now here it is the end of January and I'm jonesing for shop time. Unfortunately it is hovering around 0° outside. I live in central NY, and I'm pretty unimpressed with cold and snow as a rule. 0° however is a hard limit for me. I'll go out and do my job, but I'm certainly not going to go out and make much in the way of sawdust.
> ...


Steve, dropped you a PM re the boards on hand.

Doug, that's got to be really cold! of course I've taken over the living room for glue ups on some boards from time to time…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Polar Vortex & other thoughts. *
> 
> OK gang,
> I've finally 'surfaced' from a work caused hiatus, now here it is the end of January and I'm jonesing for shop time. Unfortunately it is hovering around 0° outside. I live in central NY, and I'm pretty unimpressed with cold and snow as a rule. 0° however is a hard limit for me. I'll go out and do my job, but I'm certainly not going to go out and make much in the way of sawdust.
> ...


Well, I got out in the shop today and made a pile of sawdust. Project pics when I get it finished…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*

since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…

however. It also has me wishing for a slew of new tools, not the least of which in turn has led to my wishing for (in no particular order):

Rigid oscillating spindle/belt sander
Performax sander (or similar)
At least 4 new gouges, scrapers and other implements of destruction for my lathe. 
oh yeah, a new Lathe! (changing belts sucks… I want variable speed!)
either a mid sized router (PC/Dewalt clones… or similar) or a better trim router (I have a cordless Ryobi, but…)
an external vent propane heater… through wall type to supplement my solar heat system
oh yeah part II… finish my solar wall on the south wall of the shop this year… 
a new Drill/driver. Thinking Rigid or Porter Cable. OR a newer ryobi 18v kit. I have a bunch of ryobi one+ tools, would make sense to keep with the same system, just newer/better batteries (I hope).


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're staying warm and having a BALL!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


youtoobe huh

after so much computer time
i dream tool ads now
(and spandex work cloths)


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat!
In the last 2 months, I have bought a DW735x, Harbor Freight dust collector and a winn filter for it, new Porter cable sander, several new clamps and a new 14" grizzly bandsaw. The saw is the only thing I have used, because I got that in November and built a rocking horse for my granddaughter.
It has been so cold, I even started to insulate the garage. I have been using a propane heater and have gone thru 2 tanks so far. I can't wait for it to warm up, but they are saying 3-6 inches of snow on Monday.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the *WISH LIST*! Mine has gotten so long I doubt I could recreate it again if I lost it!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


Joe, the thing about wish lists is that they are forever changing as we evolve our skill sets.

I'm 'bench' planning for the next couple of weeks. I've got to get the insulation 'ceiling' slung up in the shop (winter install…). Eventually I want to put it all the way up on the rafters… but that's a summer project. In the meantime however…
after the insulation is up (it is literally blocking the entrance to the shop) job #1 is to do a quick scrap clean up, then next up is to drag my mechanically inclined son out to the shop and tune up my table saw and bandsaw… 
Then I have to clear off the benches and make a video for my kickstarter campaign.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


oh wait, new addition to the wishlist… I want a beall thread tap so I can make glue blocks for turning…


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


Ned, for a new cordless drill I nominate the Ridgid drill/driver and impact driver set. Comes with a very good portable radio (with MP3 plug in) and the Lifetime Service Agreement extends to the batteries. Let's face it, that's what goes bad in the cordless drills.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


nb… the more I think of it I think I'm going to go with a new Ryobi starter kit… as I already have most of their 18V One+ tools. if I go really 'cheap' I could just buy their impact driver and a pair of new batteries and call it 'good'.

However think I'lll go with the driver/drill/charger combo set. (looked at the full combo set for another $20, but I already have all of those tools in 'blue' (vs green). The impact driver is the only tool I don't have of theirs.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


Ned, I have watched some good wwg videos on YouTube too…
... just curious…
Can you give us some of your favorite youtube links (in you spare time)?? (smile)

Thank you much…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


Joe For sheer design aesthetic and polish: Frank Howarth has some amazing stuff online: https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash

for entertainment value Steve Ramsey's woodworking for mere mortals is hard to beat:
https://www.youtube.com/user/stevinmarin

and he has a second channel (he chats, you watch) which is more of a 'feedback and whatnot feed: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCr4CfqtoPhp4X7FMkksFcyg

For good solid turning technique I enjoy Allen Stratton on his channel AsWoodTurns
https://www.youtube.com/user/AsWoodTurns

I recently found that Tim Yoder is coming back to the media with a new show. Not sure if it is popular woodworking sponsored, but he calls it popular woodturning

He has a youtube page as well: 




Matt's Basement Woodshop of the podcast world has a youtube page, and I'm just starting to watch his feed on a semi regular basis. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh4cZco4hHMFyZPrNts3Hkw


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *Ack, I've discovered youtube woodworking videos... which lead to tool lust...*
> 
> since my shop is at ambient temperature currently… and that is about 20° on a 'good' day of late. I've been getting my 'fix' of woodworking by watching youtube woodworking videos online. This is a double edged sword sort of thing. I get my 'fix'... it is 'free', and I've even learned a few things…
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Ned


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*overcoming inertia: How do you do it? *

Hi folks, 
Monday rolled around again and I am sad to say I missed a 5 day window of 'warm' weather, where I could have accomplished a few things out in the shop. 
I did get 'something' done… I have the 4×8 rigid insulation sheets clogging up the main part of my shop. Eventually the plan is to hang them up at the top sill of my shop. To that end, I needed at least one 2×4x12 to span the shop and give me a support to rest the sheets on. One thing led to another and despite the best laid plans of either 
a) borrowing my son's truck, or
b) taking the Escape down to the lumber/hardware store saturday morning didn't work out.

I did manage to get down there sunday morning, but I had to work sunday afternoon, so I didn't do more than get the lumber and stash it in the shop.

Looks like the polar vortex will be back this weekend, and of course it is my bi-weekly weekend 'off'. Think I'll just tell my dispatcher that I'm available for stats and make some $.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *overcoming inertia: How do you do it? *
> 
> Hi folks,
> Monday rolled around again and I am sad to say I missed a 5 day window of 'warm' weather, where I could have accomplished a few things out in the shop.
> ...


Another case of…

Coulda…

Woulda…

Shoulda…

(smile)

Yep… I know they go too… LOL


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*finally warm enough to get something done... & #facepalm moments*

pics to follow… my phone died and I'm still in the middle of things (came in to warm it up & get a charger cable).

I'm finally getting to hanging my insulation out in the shop today. we've got temps in the 40's finally… and while that's not balmy to some, it is good enough for me.

I picked up some lumbah for the project last week… but the thermometer kept reading just under 30°. That meant that IN the shop it would be about 20°. Today it is in the low 40's and that means the shop is just above freezing. (I'm not putting heat out there just for a quick one day project). Cool, but workable.

SO I get out in the shop, move the insulation out of the way, move the ladder, move the dust collector out of the way…dust off the tablesaw (huh? where'd all this sawdust come from… oh yeah, the cat tree project) turn on tablesaw for a second… nothing… #facepalm

move 2×4's, move ladder, move dust collector again, go plug in the shop. (yes, I turned the saw off before I left it…)

get out the chopsaw, plug it in…

find 8' 2×4 chop it in half (why not the tablesaw? there's stuff in the way, chopsaw on an angle and I can get first cut done)

cut pieces for brackets to hold up the 12' boards across the shop. find drill… where's the )(*&@# drill? Oh yeah, it's in the house. schlep back to house, find drill, batteries, screws bring them out to the shop. put pieces together, split small pieces. *mutter mutter mutter*...

cut more small parts. drill pilot holes, screw them together.

move ladder, climb up, mark 8' and return to get driver and bracket… climb back up to screw bracket into place, realize that the design needs work… I'm 90° out of phase. pause project to think on how to fix this… sign on to LJ's and blog about it.










Well,there's the solution… why put a 'support' board up at all? I simply screwed three short pieces up to capture the cross piece.










And there's the 'other end'...

as to 'weight', it is only a 2" piece of rigid insulation…

voila, it works! :


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

NedB said:


> *finally warm enough to get something done... & #facepalm moments*
> 
> pics to follow… my phone died and I'm still in the middle of things (came in to warm it up & get a charger cable).
> 
> ...


Wow, Ned, that sounds like my shop!

Don


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *finally warm enough to get something done... & #facepalm moments*
> 
> pics to follow… my phone died and I'm still in the middle of things (came in to warm it up & get a charger cable).
> 
> ...


I also know the feeling…


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *finally warm enough to get something done... & #facepalm moments*
> 
> pics to follow… my phone died and I'm still in the middle of things (came in to warm it up & get a charger cable).
> 
> ...


figured someone would 'get' it… thanks guys!

now I have to trim down the third piece in the middle 7". I'm thinking that the snow will be receiving a bunch of insulation dust from my cordless saw in a few minutes.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*$69 +/-*

Spring is here finally and I've been doing a bit of shop cleaning. Naturally I've got some new plans in mind & what would new projects be without new tools?! Funny thing, I keep finding tools that are $69.

I don't need this, but I would like to have the Ryobi one+ impact driver from the Borg… sure enough $69 (oddly enough, I searched for a refurbished unit, and found a couple for $89. um, no, don't think so…)

I'm planning on doing some segmented turning this year, and I'd like to upgrade my miter gauge for the tablesaw. As nice as it would be to get an incra 1000, I'm aiming more at their v27. (whoops, this is only $64.99, but hey, what's $5)

And lastly, I want to upgrade to a Robust J-shaped tool rest for my midi lathe, and that is… you guessed it $69.

of the three, I think the tool rest is coming home first, then the Incra and then possibly the Ryobi as that is a want, not a Need.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NedB said:


> *$69 +/-*
> 
> Spring is here finally and I've been doing a bit of shop cleaning. Naturally I've got some new plans in mind & what would new projects be without new tools?! Funny thing, I keep finding tools that are $69.
> 
> ...


*... little by little, you'll do it!
*


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

NedB said:


> *$69 +/-*
> 
> Spring is here finally and I've been doing a bit of shop cleaning. Naturally I've got some new plans in mind & what would new projects be without new tools?! Funny thing, I keep finding tools that are $69.
> 
> ...












I caught a deal on the incra v27!


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

*Woohoo! I made 'what's new' on Wood Talk online!*

I've finally joined the '00s and am listening to podcasts on my iphone while driving (which I do for work). Being a woodworker, I listen to Wood Talk Online primarily. Last week I sent them a link to a video, and they featured it under the what's new segment!

Check out woodtalk online #185


----------

